# Your favourite photos of actors & actresses



## tribal girl

As previously mentioned in *this* thread, I'm an avid picture collector. I've always been fascinated by images ever since I was a kid. I would sit and study everything and everybody in detail and draw them out into sketch books or on the odd piece of scrap paper. I also love to collect coffee table books crammed full of high quality celebrity photos.

I don't want this to become yet another 'hot actors thread' with poor quality candid snaps, I'm mainly interested in photos which have always struck a chord with you for whatever reason. Or yes, just plain ol' good quality, aesthetically pleasing photos of your favourite actors. 

*Bette Davis:*





*James Dean:*















*Marilyn Monroe:*










Keepin' it a bit old school there. 

Your turn. :D


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I don't have any to add right now but I wanted to say I LOVE that second Marlyn photo. You have awesome aesthetic. I've seen your bedroom (on bluelight you pervs!) and I would looove for you to design my apartment. 

Back to more photos. :D


----------



## mariacallas

Awesome thread! Will dig up my faves later :D 
Here's some Gary Busey ....lolz


----------



## JoeTheStoner

cool old school b&w's.

anna karina laid back looking ever so lovely





brittany murphy, pic from spun 




eyes, hair, denim jacket *swoon*


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This one makes me happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## ladyinthesky

Edward Norton
every movie hes been in, ive loved






Milla Jovovich 
beautiful and great actress at the same time


----------



## tribal girl

AmorRoark said:


> ^ I don't have any to add right now but I wanted to say I LOVE that second Marlyn photo.



I was never a Marilyn fan before I saw her in The Misfits (that's where both pics are from btw). But I kinda saw her in a different light after that. It revealed a certain vulnerability, and a more human side to her, apposed to just some blonde, ditsy, pin-up girl. Finally, she had a heart and a soul. Apparently, the role was written especially for her. And you could tell it meant a lot to her. If you haven't seen it, you should. 



AmorRoark said:


> You have awesome aesthetic. I've seen your bedroom (on bluelight you pervs!) and I would looove for you to design my apartment.



Unfortunately, I can only _imagine_ the possibilities. But it would be spectacularly OTT. :D 

*Judy Garland:*





I guess most people generally think of her as more of a singer, but imo, she was excellent at everything she turned her hand to. But overall, it was her charisma which set her alight on screen, as well as her razor sharp wit.

I've always been in love with this photo. So much so that I have a big canvas of it hanging on my wall. It just captures her amazing beauty (which is another quality most people failed to see in her), and she quite possibly never looked as beautiful as this again. That's just a tiny part of the tragedy I guess. It's just that doe-eyed expression. It melts my heart. 

*Hilarious*.


----------



## cletus

More of Marilyn that shows happier times with Arthur Miller. The small photo gives it no justice, so I posted a link to a larger image.






http://i36.tinypic.com/2ppah5w.jpg


----------



## mariacallas

^Maybe you both would love this picture of Marilyn reading a book  





More....
Voluptuous Angelina Jolie and equine





I just _loooveve_ pictures from the 60s and 70s   
Mia Farrow





Brigitte Bardot and Alain Delon









Jane Birkin









Sharon Tate


----------



## JoeTheStoner

the professional thread reminded reminded of this natalie portman pic





adorable (no pedo)


----------



## mariacallas

James Dean





Ann Margret





Pam Grier





Paul Newman





Christopher Walken





Al Pacino





Natalie Portman


----------



## tribal girl

^Love that James Dean pic. 

*Winona Ryder:*





*Natalie Wood:*















*James Dean:*










*Bette Davis:*


----------



## mariacallas

^That may be one of the prettiest pictures I've ever seen of Natalie Wood. 
Glad you like JD sis :D


----------



## tank90

denzel washington





joe pesci





Amber Heard


----------



## MPH1

First of all can someone remind me how to do the image tags as been a while since I have been on a forum....

In the meantime though check these links:


----------



## tank90

click go advanced next to were it says post reply then click on the yellow thing with the mountains


----------



## MPH1

Cheers dude


----------



## gloeek

What can I say? She's my favorite.


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## JoeTheStoner

=)


----------



## Methlehem

Gary Oldman as Buford Dill in "Nobody's Baby."






I think he's a brilliant character actor, and I'm surprised to see nobody else has mentioned him here.  

I'm also glad to see that someone made mention of Sharon Tate.  She's gorgeous.


----------



## Bardeaux

Yeah she really was a beauty






Nicholson





Dennis Hopper


----------



## tribal girl

Nice taste in wiminz MPH1. Could easily add Debi Mazar and Thora Birch to that category too. I love the startling contrast between the raven hair, and the light eyes. 



Bardo5 said:


> Yeah she really was a beauty



There's such a tragedy about that pic. 

I seriously don't recall ever seeing any of her films, as I think her death probably eclipsed anything that she did. But I decided to add to my limited knowledge of her and read her info on wiki. This pic was made even more poignant by the fact that they buried her with her unborn baby in her arms. That's so fucking sad. 

On a lighter note, *Elijah Wood* and *Macaulay Culkin:*





*Parker Posey:*










There's another awesome, comical one of her eating an oyster but I'm unable to locate it atm. 

*Thora Birch:*


----------



## EA-1475

Well, you gotta like the Bennet sisters

Constance Bennet





and Joan Bennet


----------



## MPH1

tribal girl said:


> Nice taste in wiminz MPH1. Could easily add Debi Mazar and Thora Birch to that category too. I love the startling contrast between the raven hair, and the light eyes.



Oh yes, the girl from Ghostworld...what a lovely ladyface she has 

Up until now I had been unfamiliar with this Debi Mazar so thanks for sharing, thanks a lot!


----------



## speedyedie

She is my favourite too gloeek


----------



## AmorRoark

I love BUST Magazine & funny women:


----------



## AmorRoark

Another Amy Cover:


----------



## tribal girl

*Rose McGowan:*






I  photo booth strips.


----------



## MPH1

tribal girl said:


> *Rose McGowan:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  photo booth strips.



I'll see your Ms Mcgowan and raise you an all the more trashier (but no less lovely) pic of her
*NSFW*:


----------



## AmorRoark

NSFW plz


----------



## b-rad t




----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


> the professional thread reminded reminded of this natalie portman pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adorable (no pedo)



i love that one.






rita hayworth

too hot for my pants pictures of dominatrix s. johanssen & dita von teese


*NSFW*:


----------



## cletus

I love this photo, it's almost like Beauty & The Beast :D


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Aww my grandpa looked almost exactly like Humphrey Bogart. 

Cool pic though.


----------



## tribal girl

Audrey Hepburn looks purdy in that pic, she never really grabbed my attention before though tbh. I'm more a fan of the _other_ Hepburn.

BINGO!. Found the aforementioned Parker Posey pic. :D






Some Drew.


----------



## EA-1475

tribal girl said:


> Audrey Hepburn looks purdy in that pic, she never really grabbed my attention before though tbh. I'm more a fan of the _other_ Hepburn.



+1.
  Audrey kind of played the same character in every movie.  She was a bit of a one trick pony.  Her one trick was pretty darn good, though.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Kenickie said:


> too hot for my pants pictures of dominatrix s. johanssen & dita von teese
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



oh...my...lord


*NSFW*: 



http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/8964/evamendespeta.jpg


----------



## tribal girl

Michael Pitt:


----------



## tribal girl

More Marilyn:

First of all I love this one because she looks so far away. It's almost as if she's given up by this point. It's sad, but it has an honesty about it.


----------



## cletus

Bela Lugosi





Bette Davis





Carole Lombard





Charlton Heston





Elizabeth Taylor





Errol Flynn





James Dean





Joan Crawford





Mae West





Marlon Brando





Paul Newman





Rita Hayworth





Sophia Loren





Vivien Leigh





Steve McQueen & Yul Bryner


----------



## Kenickie

EA-1475 said:


> +1.
> Audrey kind of played the same character in every movie.  She was a bit of a one trick pony.  Her one trick was pretty darn good, though.



uhm Audrey Hepburn was one of the best women of her generation, imho. was anyone else giving ballet performances to anti-nazi groups and carrying messages for the belgian underground while the nazi's occupied her home town when she was 13?? nah. and not growing up to be a cynical hateful person? and i don't know if everyone is just thinking that breakfast at tiffany's was the one character she played everytime... go watch the nun's story, if that's the case.

she's classy, gorgeous and made everyone else look lame for not doing more with their lives.
sorry..got a bit off topic there.


----------



## mariacallas

OMG cleets I just got picture orgasm there


----------



## cletus

^LOL - Imagine what would happen if I gave you my hard drive  :D


----------



## Noodle




----------



## tribal girl

Excellent pics cleets. 

Mae West was amazing. Though I think I've only ever seen one of her films. Still, it's her attitude I love. Never could stomach Steve McQueen or Liz Taylor though. 

*Ann Miller* - not a huge fan of hers, but I think she had an awesome look. Black hair and bright red lips, always a winner imo:









More *Bette Davis* cuz I adore her, and I've just bought *this* _huge_ coffee table book crammed full of lovely pics. Also, women in suits are sexy :D:









*Natalie Wood* (I  her eyes):









The _other_ *Hepburn*:





*Angela Landsbury* was a bit of alright back in the day:


----------



## AmorRoark

Just stumbled across this one...


----------



## MaW




----------



## JoeTheStoner

tilda swinton is from the future and 7 ft. tall


----------



## tribal girl

*Winona Ryder:*




*
River Phoenix, KD Lang, and Liza Minnelli:*




*
Marlon Brando:*













*James Dean:*


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*obligatory Johnny Depp photo*





*Maria Bello* turns my legs to Jello!









*River Phoenix*





*Drew Barrymore*













*Kate Winslet*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://sadkeanu.tumblr.com/


----------



## JoeTheStoner

David Arquette


----------



## Feste

Someone went a bit shoop heavy on the Depp pic.


----------



## EA-1475

Kenickie said:


> uhm Audrey Hepburn was one of the best women of her generation, imho. was anyone else giving ballet performances to anti-nazi groups and carrying messages for the belgian underground while the nazi's occupied her home town when she was 13?? nah. and not growing up to be a cynical hateful person?



Funny you should say that.  My high school French teacher joined the French resistance at 15 and actually killed a couple Nazis.  She was eventually captured by the Germans and tortured for a week but never gave up any information.  She was a sweet lady.  Anywho...

Maybe not as impressive, but actor George Brent was an active member in the IRA during their war of independence and had to flee the country because the British put a bounty on his head.



Kenickie said:


> and i don't know if everyone is just thinking that breakfast at tiffany's was the one character she played everytime... go watch the nun's story, if that's the case.



Ever seen Charade?  Virtually the same character as Tiffanys.  Don't get me wrong, I think A.H. is good.  Just a little overrated, IMO.


----------



## AmorRoark

Kenickie said:


> and i don't know if everyone is just thinking that breakfast at tiffany's was the one character she played everytime... go watch the nun's story, if that's the case.
> 
> she's classy, gorgeous and made everyone else look lame for not doing more with their lives.
> sorry..got a bit off topic there.




I think she totally broke out of her mold with _The Children's Hour_ as well. Nevermind the fact that she had the balls to play a sexually-confused/lesbian woman in 1961 puts her a step-up IMO.


----------



## tribal girl

I just found this double screen cap of Juliette Lewis and Eliza Dushku from *That Night* (1992). I haven't seen it in years, but I  the pics.


----------



## Counterintuitive

^^ Kate Winslet... B-E-Autiful. 
^^ Keanu is going to be playing Spike in the Cowboy Beebop movie.  He best not fuck it up.

Pulp Fiction is my answer.  There are many, but I that has to be an absolute watch anytime.  

I wish I was Butch.  What a badass.


----------



## sc4t




----------



## sc4t

One more...not an actor but Mr. Korine deserves his own post...great director although a bit delusional..


----------



## AmorRoark

Not exactly a pic but... yeah. lol.


----------



## AmorRoark




----------



## AmorRoark




----------



## tribal girl

^Haha, I love it. :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*From this:*







*To this:*
















*And now this:*






This makes me feel old an in awe all at once.


----------



## thujone

Counterintuitive said:


> ^^ Keanu is going to be playing Spike in the Cowboy Beebop movie.



them's be fightin words...


----------



## Kenickie

tg - i love the ryder bath tub and michael pitt photos!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

wow http://mashable.com/2010/07/29/sad-keanu-reeves-in-a-helmet/


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Damn, I don't have any pics to contribute (right now), but these are great! Those portraits of Depp, Imperioli and Schwartzmann are terrific. 

Poor River Phoenix. I remember learning of his death at a Halloween party, 1992. RIP. 

I have _got_ to get a wall print of the Torrence family portrait!


----------



## Ravr




----------



## skn




----------



## junctionalfunkie

Took me forever to find this particular pic of my future ex-wife, Carla Gugino:








HisNameIsFrank said:


> This makes me feel old an in awe all at once.



Yeah, Emma's pretty fantastic-looking. I remember thinking the same thing about Christina Ricci when _The Addams Family_ came out: "Goddamn, that little girl is gonna be a knockout someday." 

Speaking of whom:






Yum.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

junctionalfunkie said:


> Took me forever to find this particular pic of my future ex-wife, Carla Gugino:



You should have put the word cleavage after her name. It was on the front page. Along with this hot pic:


----------



## ocean

AmorRoark said:


>



Love this photo and loved that movie.........it was amazing


----------



## alasdairm

this page of pictures is awesome.

alasdair


----------



## junctionalfunkie

HisNameIsFrank said:


> You should have put the word cleavage after her name. It was on the front page. Along with this hot pic:



Ha ha, I meant I had to find it on my PC! I got that second one, too.

I wonder why she never answers my letters? 



>



Wow. This pic makes me want to run out and have a kid, right now. Beautiful.


----------



## tribal girl

I  this!

*Angelina Jolie*, *Brittany Murphy*, and *Winona Ryder*:


----------



## AmorRoark

That's really sad and incredibly cute.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

more smiles






its pronounced "Yil-en-hoo-luh-hay"


----------



## tribal girl

AmorRoark said:


> That's really sad and incredibly cute.



I know. I think it's beautiful for a multitude of reasons.

I've always found it difficult locating pictures of Winona Ryder that do her justice. But I'm liking this one a lot.


----------



## alasdairm

carla gugino is, indeed, unbelievably gorgeous:






she reminds me a little of rachel weisz who is even more gorgeous:






alasdair


----------



## Ravr




----------



## AmorRoark

^ Whose idea was it?


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Mysterier




----------



## ocean

Angelina Jolie is way too pretty. 
Her face is almost perfect.


----------



## Mysterier

^she's definitely attractive at a higher level than most.


did i see Brisco County Jr. a few posts up?


----------



## junctionalfunkie




----------



## Max Power

HisNameIsFrank said:


> You should have put the word cleavage after her name. It was on the front page. Along with this hot pic:



good god, is this love?


----------



## junctionalfunkie

OK, you lot get Miss Gugino out of your filthy little minds.

She's MINE.


----------



## tribal girl

*Fairuza Balk*


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## MistaJeff

Willem Dafoe is a creepy mother fucker.


----------



## tribal girl

Je t’aime Julie Delpy


----------



## ocean

^That is a beautiful photo.

MC, I'm actually really scared of that Tom Cruise photo. Eeek!


----------



## tribal girl

The Tom Cruise pic looks pretty normal to me. At least that's how he looks in my mind. 

Some more Marilyn.


----------



## ocean

^Such a gorgeous woman. Her smile is breathtaking.


----------



## Pralus

Tribal Girl's Winona Ryder in the bath. Oh. My. Word. I just go into to fantasy land looking at that, the beauty makes my heart ache. 
Liking the older Natalie Portman one's too. Shaved head in V for Vendetta anyone? In my dreams.


----------



## ocean

Marilyn-




Britt Ekland- (She kinda reminds me of Pam on True Blood )







Viviene Leigh-


----------



## Ravr




----------



## tribal girl

Drew Barrymore and Brittany Murphy. Awww.


----------



## Kenickie

omg that is so cute and lovely!

look at their hands. they must have been good friends.


----------



## Kenickie

also, I hope drew barrymore grows up to be like Meryl Streep.


----------



## ocean

^Me too......... But I don't see her stepping away from film anytime soon........She's so invested in it.

I was saying yesterday that I think Dakota Fanning could be a Meryl Streep. She is such an amazing actress. I hope as she gets older, she chooses to stay in movies.


----------



## Ravr




----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> they must have been good friends.



I dunno. I know they did Riding In Cars With Boys together, and that pic was probably taken during that time. The thing is, they both seem(ed) like the kinda people who could make friends with anyone, you know?. 

This thread is missing *Asia Argento*









I adore her.


----------



## ocean

^I've never heard of her.
She looks like a tie between Kristen Stewart and Uma Thurman by those photos.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

olsen twins in the clutches of karl lagerfeld.


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl, have you seen "The Last Mistress"? Asia Argento is beyond smokin' in that movie.






apparently in Spain you can't name your child anything that isn't on the registrar of names or something, so her name is actually Aria Argento.


----------



## tribal girl

Aria Asia Anna Maria Vittoria Rossa Argento to be exact. 

And nope, I haven't seen The Last Mistress yet. I really love The Heart Is Deceitful Above All Things. Plus I really liked her in Transylvania, particularly the *plate smashing scene* and her minuscule part in *Marie Antoinette*. :D

More. :D






And a cheeky one. 

*NSFW*:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tribal girl said:


>


^ her shoes go really well with that dress.


----------



## Kenickie

some more Kstew -- with her brother Cameron in vogue Italia














she was like 15


----------



## ocean

^Love them.
Cameron is super good looking. 

 Kristen Stewart 
I'm obsessed.


----------



## tribal girl

Angelina overload. 






















Meow.


----------



## Kenickie

the angelina/ brad photos from W are fucking awesome


























kinda fucked up


----------



## tribal girl

Me likes fucked up. :D


----------



## Kenickie

it's kind of totally fucked up awesome


----------



## tribal girl

Somebody get me the hell away from tumblr. 






Aw, so cute. :D


----------



## ocean

I like all of the Brad and Angelina pics........
The ones Brad did after Angelina has Shiloh were really good too.


EDIT:


----------



## GræyScüll




----------



## JoeTheStoner

Heather Graham




still from boogie nights. rollerskates+knee high socks = awesome

and a yearbook photo of her from back in the day





interview "And if it wasnt illegal i'd﻿ like to smoke pot MORE" lol keep it real heather


----------



## tribal girl

We need more Brittany. Also gotta love Kirsten. 






They made two films together.


----------



## Ravr




----------



## Kenickie

Kirsten Dunst






holdin' it down with the carl sagan


----------



## ocean

Julianne Moore-









Liv Tyler-


----------



## Kenickie

holy jesus that first julianne moore one is amazing, and i don't even really like her


----------



## lostNfound

It's very Marie Antoinette in a way.


----------



## Kenickie

its an interpretation of a painting, i just can't remember which one!!!! it's driving me crazy


----------



## Asclepius

Methlehem said:


> Gary Oldman as Buford Dill in "Nobody's Baby."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's a brilliant character actor, and I'm surprised to see nobody else has mentioned him here.



New to this forum, dunno how I managed to miss it - D'Oh!
Absolutely Agreed Meth- One of my Favorite Actors- and a great face 2!
He's never gotten enough
proper recognition for his talent IMO!






....In Leon-best crazy ass badee!
Stansfield: I like these calm little moments before the storm. It reminds me of Beethoven





As the Racially confused Drexyl, in Tarantino's 'True Romance'





Swoon!
In Francis Ford Coppola's: Bram Stoker's Dracula-Fab Film, Fab Soundtrack, Fab Acting by Oldman!


----------



## ocean

^I love Gary Oldman

Keni- The picture was from a Vogue I believe.......
It reminds me of the italian ads that were removed of her naked for bulgari but they are totally unrelated. The one I posted above was from 2000......I like Julianne Moore, a lot. I think she's a great actress.......


Edit: Probably my favorite actor-
Daniel Day Lewis:
Totally love him.



And w/ Catherine Keener


----------



## Ravr

From Heathers


----------



## Asclepius

ocean said:


> ^I love Gary Oldman
> 
> 
> Edit: Probably my favorite actor-
> Daniel Day Lewis:
> Totally love him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^YAY-Gary Oldman Fan Club!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Nod in agreenent*Daniel Day Lewis is uber talented and eloquently Charming(in that beautifuly genuine not 'in your face' ) kinda way'
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> *Chief Dan George-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief Dan George (Lone Watie): I didn't surrender, but they took my horse and made him surrender. They have him pulling a wagon up in Kansas I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> So many Actor's pics to choose from this movie..
> Heres *Jack Nicholson and Will Sampson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But I tried though," he says. "Goddammit, I sure as hell did that much, now, didn't I?"
> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
> _McMurphy, as he loses bet to lift panel off floor to use it to break out through window, Part 1._
> 
> *Richard Harris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Field-Written by John B Keane
> 
> 
> *Harpo Marx* or ironically Arthur Adolph "Harpo" Marx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love him


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> Julianne Moore



I  her. She's gorgeous. 

More Moore.


----------



## ocean

^Nice!


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> Julianne Moore-










thanks art history major boyfriend, it was driving me mad


----------



## Asclepius

^ Wow, Amazing likeness!

....dont trust the position of that oil burner in  J. Moore's photo though..Owwweee :/


----------



## ocean

^Agreed


----------



## JoeTheStoner

feelin the hair and fuck i wanna cupcake right nao


----------



## AmorRoark

Ugh I didn't scroll down and see "La Grande Odalisque" had already been cited and went searching on Google images to find a link. Thanks KenickieBear. 

I'm annoyed Julianne Moore didn't show side-boob. I mean, it's not like we haven't seen her boobs before or her vag-area for that matter. 8(

Moore has also done other 'fine art-inspired' shoots. 

http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/fame.../30/julianne-moore-has-an-artistic-flair.aspx

Oh, and in honor of my avatar: "Don't be fatuous Jeffery".


----------



## tribal girl

*Corey Haim*





I remember having this very poster plastered on my bedroom wall when I was around eight. He looked really beautiful then.


----------



## ocean

^Ah, the Corey's.
Once upon a  time I thought Corey Haim and Corey Feldman were really cute.....but then, I thought The New Kids on the Block were cute too! hahaha 
Glad I grew up! 
But sad Corey Haim grew up the way he did. 




AmorRoark said:


> Ugh I didn't scroll down and see "La Grande Odalisque" had already been cited and went searching on Google images to find a link. Thanks KenickieBear.
> 
> I'm annoyed Julianne Moore didn't show side-boob. I mean, it's not like we haven't seen her boobs before or her vag-area for that matter. 8(
> 
> Moore has also done other 'fine art-inspired' shoots.
> 
> http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/fame.../30/julianne-moore-has-an-artistic-flair.aspx
> 
> Oh, and in honor of my avatar: "Don't be fatuous Jeffery".



I agree- She should have shown side boob.......and we've seen her vag?!?!?! 

Wait- that third photo of her in your link- I had seen it and liked it- but didn't connect it to an Egon Schiele portrait......
Like it.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Yep. :D Not safe for work!


*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

^I don't see it 



EDIT: I quoted you, got the link and saw it!!!!
               Is that thing real!??!!? :D hahaaha


----------



## Kenickie

AmorRoark said:


> Ugh I didn't scroll down and see "La Grande Odalisque" had already been cited and went searching on Google images to find a link. Thanks KenickieBear.





totally :D


----------



## Asclepius

^Had also a Major Major crush on Corey Haim as a Kid.






It was so sad alright that his Addiction crushed him.   He was such a little cutie...




> Once upon a time I thought Corey Haim and Corey Feldman were really cute.....but then, I thought The New Kids on the Block were cute too! hahaha
> Glad I grew up!...



Lol@ Ocean-Yep, Horomones can do Evil things to ya alright!  I remember having (Amongst Millions of Males)posters of Tom Hanks, Charlie Sheen and, get this, Neil Patrick Harris as 'Doogie Howser MD'- Ewww


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> Ah, the Corey's.
> Once upon a  time I thought Corey Haim and Corey Feldman were really cute.....



Meh, Feldman's a douche. He was a great child actor an' all, but then he turned into a self-riotous twat later on in life. 



ocean said:


> but then, I thought The New Kids on the Block were cute too! hahaha



Yeah, me too. I liked Joey. Always thought Danny looked like a bull terrier though. 



Asclepius said:


> It was so sad alright that his Addiction crushed him.



I think it was the fact that he was raped which crushed him. The addiction was only a way of struggling to hide that. His addiction then lost his friendship with his agent , which meant he then started taking straight to video roles to pay for his drug habit. A never-ending cycle of crap. 

PS - Julianne Moore's like a fine wine - gets better with age.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

tribal girl said:


> I  her. She's gorgeous.
> 
> More Moore.



In the midnight hour, she cried Moore, Moore, Moore!


----------



## tribal girl

With a rebel yell, she cried Moore, Moore, Moore. Moore, Moore, MOORE!!!...

I approve.


----------



## Asclepius

> I think it was the fact that he was raped which crushed him. The addiction was only a way of struggling to hide that. His addiction then lost his friendship with his agent , which meant he then started taking straight to video roles to pay for his drug habit. A never-ending cycle of crap.



Tribal ~Thats horrible, I didnt know he was Raped...geezus...poor guy!
________________________________________________
Wow! Major Obsession with J Moore-think she deserves her own Thread for def!

Heres some more beautifull Actress photo's, some not conventionally so, but I think their stunning!....
*Beatrice Dalle*




[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Tilda Swinton*




*Bette Davis*




*Catherine Deneuve*




*Susan Sarandon*




*Audrey Tautou*




*Anjelica Huston*




*Marlene Dietrich*


----------



## tribal girl

Asclepius said:


> Tribal ~Thats horrible, I didnt know he was Raped...geezus...poor guy!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q7V9gjRXDI&feature=related





Asclepius said:


> *Bette Davis*



Yay.


----------



## ocean

Someone had me thinking of her so I was looking through pics and found some more cute Drew Barrymore pix.






Drew Barrymore and Ellen Page (I think)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

michael k williams impersonating terry richardson




michael and terry together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







michael photographed by terry


----------



## tribal girl

Amanda Seyfried. 














Something about her reminds me a lil' of Christina Ricci. She's very cat-like.


----------



## tribal girl

*Molly Ringwald*


----------



## Asclepius

*Anthony Hopkins *in _Remains of the Day_(His Character Reminds me of my Father in this film)







*Carol Burnette* in _Annie_~Genius Acting by her in this!


----------



## Kenickie

okay, joe the stoner is like new favourite bluelighter ever...

i think drew barrymore is another one of those that i bet is a BLAST to hang out with in real life

note:






she just always seems so...exuberant?


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## tribal girl

^Yes!


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## therussiancircus

JoeTheStoner said:


> the professional thread reminded reminded of this natalie portman pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adorable (no pedo)



That's my favorite movie


----------



## Asclepius

^  Friends refuse to watch it with me cause I tend to give a running commentary ive seen it so much!

*Jean Reno and Nat Portman*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzsklyvza8g


----------



## tribal girl

*Anna Paquin*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

cool thread. Amazing pictures. 



JoeTheStoner said:


> adorable (no pedo)


^there is nothing "no pedo" about _The Professional_. and that is a cute picture of her. 

Anna Karina:








She sure cries pretty. The top one is captured from a movie, _Vivre sa vie_, and if you are interested, somewhere on the internet, there are higher quality screen captures (or whatever you call that). This is after she blinks. The moment before she blinks and you can see the wetness in her eyes, as well the moment she blinks the tears out and has her eyes closed, are both beautiful too. Really, you should just watch the movie. Look at my avatar; i'm obviously pretty obsessed with her and especially that scene. The second pic is a photograph in the typical sense, not a film frame.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kenickie said:


> okay, joe the stoner is like new favourite bluelighter ever...


lol sweet, nice of ya to say :D


hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^there is nothing "no pedo" about _The Professional_. and that is a cute picture of her.


true that. ima give _The Professional_ another viewing soon.


----------



## sparkleandfade

Man, I didn't want this thread to end - I loved looking at all the pictures!! Will have to find some to add...


----------



## Asclepius

^Its a visual feast alright!  Matthew Grey Gubler....Mmmmm


----------



## tribal girl

^Never heard of him, but he's hot.



sparkleandfade said:


> Man, I didn't want this thread to end - I loved looking at all the pictures!!



Yay, fresh meat to join in the fun. Welcome. 

*Joseph Gordon-Levitt*


----------



## Asclepius

^Yes, much Welcomes....'Fresh meat'- sounds ominous lol

@TG~ I didn't even recognise who he was until I googled his name.  Geezus, 'Tommy' from '3rd Rock from the Sun' is all grow'd up as hell! I want to be that soft drink.


BTW Matthew Grey is that Cute Nerdy bloke from 'Criminal Minds':


----------



## mariacallas

Asclepius said:


> *Anthony Hopkins *in _Remains of the Day_(His Character Reminds me of my Father in this film)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carol Burnette* in _Annie_~Genius Acting by her in this!



Asclepius...you are my new favorite bluelighter who contributes in f&t. I looove Anthony Hopkins in Remains of the Day and Carol Burnette is one of my favorite Taurean comedians [I even have her autobiography]. In fact, most of the pics you posted on here have really grabbed me. :D Kindred spirit?%)


----------



## Asclepius

mariacallas said:


> Asclepius...you are my new favorite bluelighter who contributes in f&t. I looove Anthony Hopkins in Remains of the Day and Carol Burnette is one of my favorite Taurean comedians [I even have her autobiography]. In fact, most of the pics you posted on here have really grabbed me. :D Kindred spirit?%)



@ Mariacallas-Awwwwww!  Much sweetness is greatly appreciated Maria!:D
Amazing how people connect over visuals/Music the Arts/beauty in General, isn't it?! Defo kindred Spirit!

 Carol Burnet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDkEXszYtdo
She can be Hilarious ,Dark, Serious, Tragic-the Pathos she evokes as 'Miss Hannigan' is just simply the dogs bollocks!!

*Dennis Hopper, Jack Nicholson and Peter Fonda*





*Peter Lorre*


----------



## tribal girl

*Robin Tunney*









*Fairuza Balk*


----------



## Ravr

^ hehe, 'The Craft" girls.. love that movie!


----------



## sparkleandfade

Love those ones of Robin Tunney - very pretty!!


----------



## tribal girl

More then.


----------



## tribal girl

*Clea Duvall*


----------



## Kenickie

i love clea duvall


----------



## tribal girl

Yeah, t'was ever since The Faculty for me. Crap film, but she had me as soon as I saw the trailer. But I'm A Cheerleader was the fookin' icing on the cake. 

Lauren Ambrose and Alan Ball





Frances Conroy and Lauren Ambrose. Awww. :D





More Lauren. Wow.


----------



## debaser

The magnificent Montgomery Clift:


----------



## Asclepius

^ love them photos Tribal(of Lauren Ambrose) and Lou Lou 

*Robin Williams*





*Vincent Price*





*Jeff Bridges*


----------



## ocean

Krysten Ritter


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ ah she is very pretty! i have some pics of her from breaking bad. looking at those pics, i wanna say she reminds me of another actress but i can't think who, perhaps she just has that familiar "look" =/

oh and i absolutely love her jacket in the first pic. it makes me think of the "pyramid" jacket from desperately seeking susan tho they aren't really all that similar...

rosanna arquette and madonna 





^ really liking the green socks.

oh  just spotted this purse while searching for pics of the jacket, it would match the jacket Krysten Ritter is wearing in the first pic above. also a pic of a similar jacket from madonna's "material girl collection" couldn't resist posting =/ 
*NSFW*: 












if i wasn't a dude id so rock the material girl look.


----------



## ocean

I've never seen Breaking Bad before......I didn't even know she was in it! 

The Purse is awesome.


----------



## Kenickie

madonna is awesome


----------



## ocean

^Agreed.
Especially early Madonna.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ agreed x2. time to listen to the immaculate collection.

description of this pic says "Angelina Jolie, aged 16"





its ok to say she was a really hot 16 year old right ? hmm or really beautiful... yea that sounds more appropriate.


----------



## Asclepius

^lol ya, beautiful is safe!

Know youth has alot to do with the plumper face, but she would look really great nowadays if she could put on a little weight would suit her IMO. Think she looks on the unhealthy side of thin.  Hollywood pressures perhaps,who knows??


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Asclepius said:


> ^lol ya, beautiful is safe!


phew 


Asclepius said:


> Know youth has alot to do with the plumper face, but she would look really great nowadays if she could put on a little weight would suit her IMO. Think she looks on the unhealthy side of thin.  Hollywood pressures perhaps,who knows??


u may be right, tho i had to view some recent pics of her i honestly haven't seen any of her movies from the last decade lol, i like to remember her from hackers.

uno mas young jolie pic





chevy chase and john belushi




both were original cast members of saturday night live so im guessing this pic is from the mid 70s

kinda cool to see em back in the day. wonder if they ever imagined what the future would hold for them.

if ya guys come across any other similar younger pics of actors please post.


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> madonna is was awesome



Corrected. 



JoeTheStoner said:


> phew
> 
> u may be right, tho i had to view some recent pics of her i honestly haven't seen any of her movies from the last decade lol, i like to remember her from hackers.
> 
> uno mas young jolie pic



She's still incredible looking, but I agree, I liked her better when she was curvy. I also think she's had a nose job, albeit a very good one. Cuz it looks like they literally just trimmed either side of her nose down to make it seem longer rather than wider. I liked her nose better before too. But hey, as long as she's happy who cares?. Besides, her beauty radiates from within, and that's what counts the most imo.

She was damn hot in Foxfire though. My God. 





Angelina aged 13:


----------



## Kenickie

i wish foxfire didn't make such a shitty movie. moving it from the 1950s to the 1990s took away so much power and rage that made me love that book so much.


----------



## tribal girl

I've not read the book so I had no preconceptions of what it should be like, which is often how I like to approach a film anyway. The film was so 90s though, pretty poorly made I agree. But shit, she was captivating and gutsy in it. And those are always the kinda characters I'm drawn to, cuz that's how I wish I could be. Opposed to this introverted bundle of nerves. 

This is sweet.


----------



## Kenickie

basically imagine them doing all that shit in 1953.

see how much better it would be?


----------



## tribal girl

Yeah, I guess it would make more sense in a 50s setting. After all, there wasn't a huge reason for them to rebel in the film anyway. I mean, aside from the girls being abused by that teacher, the rest of their antics seemed pretty retarded and pointless. It was all a bit, "wahey! we're just gonna act crazy for the hell of it!" type shit. Just like that monstrosity Itty Bitty Titty Committee, but not nearly as appalling. 

Jared Leto and Claire Danes








Why does he never age?. He's like nearly 40. Winona Ryder's the same too. I reckon they must be vampires.


----------



## Keaton

Michael friggin Caine


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tribal girl said:


> But hey, as long as she's happy who cares?. Besides, her beauty radiates from within, and that's what counts the most imo.
> 
> She was damn hot in Foxfire though. My God.


true that, and yes @ her in Foxfire. the leather jacket and short hair, that is the same style she rocked in hackers.

last one of her, i promise.


----------



## Asclepius

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Michael friggin Caine



Yess, he is the man!!!!!



@Tribal on Jared Leto





> Why does he never age?. He's like nearly 40. Winona Ryder's the same too. I reckon they must be vampires.



Hehe yip, there is definitely some trading of souls in exchange of immortality and youthfull, good looks going on! 
He is so Damn Pretty, I feel Gay just looking at him!

*Ben Kingsly* 









and some ladies.....
*Greta Garbo*




*Juliete Lewis*





[/IMG]


----------



## tribal girl

Yes, thank God. Someone else who like Juliette Lewis. :D


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

oooo, I _really_ like young Jolie. Good thing someone captured that on film. 


Jared Leto looks awesome.


----------



## AfterGlow

*NSFW*:


----------



## His Name Is Frank

She's always been sexy to me, in a sleazy sort of way.







*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

Oh man, That picture of Juliette Lewis with Blue hair is HOT! 

What was that movie she was in with Uma Thurman?
Oh, it was so great......um,Hysterical Blindness! hahah 
Those two were perfect in it.


Yeah, she is very pretty


----------



## tribal girl

^Yeah, I have that on DVD. It's kinda hard to watch though. I mean, Uma Thurman's desperation is pretty awkward at times. The way she's willing to shun her best friend for a guy etc.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

For size, nips and a hint of bush 
*NSFW*:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^she's a goodie. I really like the top two. 

NSFWs just for size. So click them; they are great. 

Karina with her then husband, Godard:

*NSFW*: 














From _Le Petit Soldat_ (i think):

*NSFW*: 










Not sure, but great:









Adorable in pigtails (from _Une femme est une femme_):


----------



## Asclepius

^ She's unbelievably photogenic!
*Helen Mirren*




*Danny Huston**Swoon*





..He has that Jack Nicholson eyebrow thing happening, see?...

*NSFW*: 

















*Maureen O' Hara*


----------



## Kenickie

I  Helen Mirren

Helen Mirren circa 1974


----------



## tribal girl

*Winona*


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## Asclepius

@ keneckie Ya, she's a great Actress and fab; even betters with age I think! (obviously doesnt use Joan Rivers' Surgeon )




More *Winona*(You have to know your Beautiful if you can pull-off a turtle Neck, a Boys hair cut c. 1992 and still look like a China Doll!...ugh! Sickening 8))


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Asclepius

^AWw Sweet! 

Another Actress I adore......
*Kathy Bates*:





*NSFW*: 



[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















....with *Jen.J. Leigh*, also 









.....and  a cool pic of *Julianne Moore*(Looking tired and emotional) for the Fan Club!

 I WANT THIS BOUDOIR!!!!!....

*NSFW*:


----------



## tribal girl

Kathy Bates is awesome and coincidentally, Dolores Claiborne's one of my favourite films. 

The cast of Roseanne reunited with the two Becky's arm wrestling. :D




The guy who played Mark (Glenn Quinn) died from a heroin overdose.


----------



## ArcsAngles




----------



## debaser

^ terrible.


----------



## tribal girl

On _soooooo_ many levels.     :D


----------



## tribal girl

Coolness overload.


----------



## tribal girl

Major crush.


----------



## AmorRoark

tribal girl said:


> Coolness overload.



Wowza. Why wasn't I invited to this party?


----------



## Kenickie

no shit!


----------



## tribal girl

I know, right!. I dunno where the hell I'd sit on that sofa. Probably next to Parker. She seems like she'd be awesome to hang out with. :D

*Paul Newman*


----------



## tribal girl

*Michael Pitt*


----------



## Asclepius

^ Wow Love this photo! Probably too much...is he legal?


----------



## tribal girl

^He's 29. 

One more


----------



## Asclepius

Oh good!

Young *Mickey Rourke*


----------



## Kenickie

laugh all you fucking want! but i spent all day flipping through vanity fair, elle, & vogue with my little sisters today, and i even tore out this photo shoot because i thought it was so ridiculous/insane/hilarious/awesome.





















yeah, it's totally Justin Bieber & Kim Kardashian, lol. "The Graduate" photoshoot lmafo.


----------



## Kenickie

lol one more


----------



## Asclepius

^^
^lol 
Kim is unbelievably Beautiful, Jessica Rabbit and Princess Jasmine in one! Ugh, Down with these Impossibly beautiful people!


----------



## ocean

The KimK/Beiber pics are actually good- though I don't care for her. Khloe is my favs.

Mickey Rourke should have never messed with his face.
I feel bad for him.


----------



## tribal girl

A young Fairuza Balk, on the set of Gas, Food, Lodging.


----------



## ocean

^I haven't seen that movie in ages but remember I liked it- I liked Ione Skye or Iona Skye (love that name too)


----------



## Ravr

biggest man crush on Andy Samberg... with his Jew Fro and NY accent, who can resist


----------



## Asclepius

^Horray for Sexy, Nerdy Guys! 

....When I saw this, I laughed my bladder dry, funniest clip with MR Samberg!!!


----------



## Ravr

Yes, yes they do!


----------



## tribal girl

*John Travolta, New York City, 1975*




*
River Phoenix, his last photo shoot, Los Angeles, 1993*





I don't like Julia Roberts at all but I really like this picture so....
*Julia Roberts & mom Betty Lou, South Carolina, 1990*





All taken from this site: http://www.younggalleryphoto.com/photography_1.html 
There's some really beautiful photos on there.


----------



## Asclepius

^ River! 
Thanks for posting that link TG, it is a visual feast!

Here's some more from it...
*Peter O'Toole*




*Yul Brenner*




*Marilyn Monroe*(love this one, more human pose than usual!)


----------



## tribal girl

^Yeah, that's a nice one of MM. I always like the photos of her with her guard down the best.

River Phoenix and Winona Ryder:





T'is a bad photo artistically speaking, but I've never seen a photo of them together before and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Ian McKellen: pre-knighthood*











*Helen Mirren*





















She's 63 in that last pic. Can you say goddamn, goddamn?!!!


----------



## tribal girl

Some Six Feet Under lovin'.


----------



## Max Power

>



Hello, Mrs Robinson!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*:Janeane Garofalo:*





















I saw her today on Law & Order. I don't know if she was the murderer, because I didn't see it all. Surely not. She's too sweet for all that.


----------



## tribal girl

Yay, love for Janeane. 

I think she's cute as a button.


----------



## Kenickie

omg i love that julia roberts pic


----------



## ocean

tribal girl said:


> Yay, love for Janeane.
> 
> I think she's cute as a button.



Agreed.


----------



## tribal girl

^Good. 

The smile, it gets me every time. 









Her tattooed look has finally grown on me now. However, I still think she looked way better before. The most gorgeous women never seem to realise they are for some reason, and feel they need to change something about their physical appearance in order to feel better about themselves. When in actuality, what they need to change is their way of thinking, not their looks.


----------



## Asclepius

Helen Mirren...Goddamn!! x2... And I thought i was Straight?!! She's an Amazing Actress though, buckets of charisma and talent.

Janeane is my Girl-crush since I was younger. Understated beauty(and a clever, witty Lady)...is there anything more Gorgeous?!
Look how she plays it!...


----------



## AfterGlow

I thought I was the only one who found her attractive!


----------



## tribal girl

Epic.


----------



## Asclepius

Totally unrelated but...Goddammit Afterglow,  everytime I C your Avatar it reminds me of:









 lol


----------



## Ravr

^ I was actually recently  watching  to Thunder Rolls video. Great song and performance by him


----------



## Asclepius

^Dont know it, just 'Friends in Low Places' and 'the Dance'

*Gene Wilder*


----------



## tribal girl

Brittany Murphy with Rose McGowan. 






edit: Aw, shit. I just realised today would have been her 33rd birthday.


----------



## ocean

^ 
Rose McGowan is pretty.


----------



## tribal girl

_Was_ pretty. Before she decided to mash up her face with all that surgery.









_*weeps*_


----------



## ocean

hahahah I was going to say that in my post be was being nice! hahahahah :D

I heard she was in "an accident" and had to have it. I call bullshit though :D


----------



## tribal girl

The only accident was the fookin' surgery itself. 

Drew


----------



## Kenickie

stunna!


----------



## tribal girl

Continuing the Brittany with so and so theme.

With Zooey Deschanel:





With Muhammad Ali :





With Liza Minnelli:


----------



## His Name Is Frank

with puppies:





with horsies:










with little Dakota Fanning:





with herself:


----------



## tribal girl

^Aw. I like the puppies one. 

Reposts from my tumblr cuz I liked her muchly with dark hair.


----------



## Asclepius

^Pretty! So Sad!






I would Sell my Soul to have an Ass like that!!!!!!!!


----------



## tribal girl

Clea Duvall and Brittany





It's impossible to find one picture of Brittany with someone where she didn't seem close to them in some way. So sweet.


----------



## Kenickie

i fucking love clea duvall


----------



## Bill

Not that I don't enjoy all the lovely actresses on this page, I thought I'd switch it up just a little.


----------



## tribal girl

I had to post this cuz it's beautiful. 

*Selma Blair*


----------



## Asclepius

^Gorgeous one of her!

*Clea Duvall*





*Samantha Morton*





^^@ Bill  D.D.Lewis-Genius Actor!:D


----------



## ocean




----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## alasdairm

gorgeous:






alasdair


----------



## panic in paradise

love this shot of Marianna De Rossi by Eolo Perfido, and another of her again? titled "Couture2"...








^
man, that dress is killer...


----------



## ocean

Helena Bonham Carter is always fun in her photoshoots-








[URL=http://img99.imageshack.us/i/tumblrlc4hxfq7pd1qdf604.jpg/]
	


Could you imagine if these two were your parents?!!!


----------



## Asclepius

^lol How cool would that be! :D Although chances would be,  that you'd end up working as an  Accountant's Clerk in a Cardboard Factory. lol

^Some fabulous dresses up there ^
Love that 'Victorian Gothic' tailored look

That first Marianna De Rossi pic is beautiful. Her Smokey Eye Make-up kinda has a 1920's feel, a tad Clara Bow-esque. 

*H.B. Carter*





*Fred Gwynne*





*Benicio del Toro*






*NSFW*:


----------



## panic in paradise

i knew _of _her, but never noticed her, until scrolling through pics and seeing this one - out of the many... & im pretty picky~lol.
a gorgeous shot.
ello anne hathaway.


----------



## AfterGlow

isn't she lovely?!


----------



## Asclepius

^She is SO Elegant and Bambi-ish. Hate her!  lol

*Ian Mc Kellen*


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

AKA Sir Ian McBadass


----------



## Asclepius

^Heh heh

*Jackie Earle Haley*





*Ray Winstone*


----------



## tribal girl

*Azura Skye* (tags for size)


*NSFW*: 











I  this.


----------



## Kenickie

Audrey Hepburn on her wedding day


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^as far as males go, brad pitt has _the_ smile. 




Kenickie said:


> Audrey Hepburn on her wedding day


^I like it!


Bardot telling secrets to Birkin. or maybe it is cheek kissing, but i'd like to think it's ear whispering. either way, Birkin's quiet smile is amazing:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

found this while looking for a pic of bardot that would work well for the Guess the Actor/ess thread. Had to wait until someone got my clue before putting it up--that didn't take too long. 







Too cool. From the set of _Contempt_


----------



## Kenickie

rita hayworth & fred astaire


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^I'm not familiar with Rita, but i love her in that picture. The same fun, innocent look (and body type) as Taylor Swift, with a mid-20th century twist. Taylor should really ease off on the music and get into films of my liking--not saying i don't like her singing to me while i drive. 

This picture makes the guy look not quite right, but awesome shoes and look who he is hanging out with!


----------



## razet93

everyone has shared nice images..


----------



## Asclepius

^ Thanks Razet!  :D

Welcome to BL!


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^I'm not familiar with Rita, but i love her in that picture. The same fun, innocent look (and body type) as Taylor Swift, with a mid-20th century twist. Taylor should really ease off on the music and get into films of my liking--not saying i don't like her singing to me while i drive.
> 
> This picture makes the guy look not quite right, but awesome shoes and look who he is hanging out with!



i think shes my favourite 50s/60s actress.

actually, i know she is.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^haha, second from bottom there is a winner.


----------



## Asclepius

mariacallas said:


>



:D

More...


----------



## Ravr




----------



## ocean

Okay, Bryce Dallas Howard may be perfect:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Britt Ekland:









Alexander Skarsgard:









Scruffy Daniel Day Lewis:





Helena Bonham Carter:


----------



## ocean

Keira Knightly-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dennis Hopper-





Johnny Depp-




with Tim Burton:


----------



## AmorRoark

Kenickie said:


> Audrey Hepburn on her wedding day



Dear lord, that is perfection.


----------



## lostNfound

Chick is gorgeous imo.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Liv Tyler, looking like some spectacular creature pulled from a hipster-kid's wet dream:





Marisa Tomei from _Only You_:


----------



## godlovesugly




----------



## Asclepius

^Good to see ya here hun!:D

Really think he improves with age, bring on the 'fine wine' stereotype...






...Which brings me on to *Javier Bardem*:






...Reminds me of Buffalo...









Mmmmmmm Buffalo!!!:D








Ravr said:


>



SWEET GEEZUS CHRIST On a chopper!! (I hate him, he's a gobshite)...but GODDAMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! He looks Fukin hot in that pic!
...is there any possible way he can be gagged(very tightly) and then destroyed after ive dealt with him?







[/QUOTE]
I  this photo!!


----------



## Rated E

Janeane Garofalo. I've always been attracted to her when I've seen her in films. I never knew her name before. Rad.

I liked those Brittany Murphy photos as well. I want to watch Spun again.


----------



## Ravr

^^ You can have after I'm finish with him


----------



## tribal girl

Heath Ledger and Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Stills from _Le Petit Soldat_:

















Anna looks way too cool for school in these sunglasses. And you don't see it in all its grandeur in any of these 3 pics, but the dress she is wearing is awesome as well. The bottom half is really puffy--wouldn't look right on anything but her or a doll.

Edit: Oh, and while the picture is a little better on my DVD player than after using VCL and trying to grab images from the DVD on my computer, these stills show how desperately we need Criterion Collection to do an acceptable film-to-dvd transfer of _Le Petit Soldat_. And so many more movies...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Great looking stills (courtesy of amazon) of Anna in _Vivre sa vie_
for size. click it!:

*NSFW*: 






















cigarettes are so sexy on b&w film.


----------



## tribal girl

Marion Cotillard






Ouch!.


----------



## Asclepius

^Am sure that that is an illegal shot in snooker! 

*Charlotte Gainsbourg*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^and mommy & daddy... 

The classiest paparazzi flash-bulb shot i've ever seen (watch out for the nips):

*NSFW*: 









Cool socks (size):

*NSFW*: 
















edit: 
oh my, asclepius, you are a four figure poster now. a big landmark in anyones life. congrats!


----------



## Asclepius

^Very sexy people but that dress screams kidney infection...am getting old. :/

Oh The precious time I sacrificed to earn those four figures Hydro! 
Thank you my dear.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Asclepius said:


> ^Very sexy people but that dress screams kidney infection...am getting old. :/


even with the help of google, I cannot figure out the connection between a skimpy dress and kidney infections?


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> even with the help of google, I cannot figure out the connection between a skimpy dress and kidney infections?



It has something to do with the location of the moon in relation to its orbital path.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Does it have anything to do with the Monty Hall problem?


----------



## Max Power

On Tuesdays, yes.


----------



## Asclepius

Max Power said:


> It has something to do with the location of the moon in relation to its orbital path.



Lol

Indeed!

Google has failed.


----------



## Unadjusted




----------



## Asclepius

^ I have never realised just how long her arms are, holy shit!
Dont get me wrong, she is incredibly beautiful and maybe its the shot but damn her arms take over her whole body!


----------



## Unadjusted

Yeah, kinda, but I just stood up and put my hands by my side and they roughly go down about as far, so perhaps it's the shot.


----------



## Kenickie

i couldn't decide on musicians or actors, so x posting






Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## tribal girl

Julianna Moore, Maggie Gyllenhaal, and Kate Winslet. Three lovely ladies.


----------



## Ravr




----------



## Asclepius

^OMG He was the cutest thing! Had such a crush on him as a kid...Nostalgia Galore. 

*Christopher Lloyd*


----------



## AfterGlow

Ravr said:


>








*R.I.P. (1971-2010)*​


----------



## tribal girl

Ravr, you've inspired me to post some Corey. 

I loved him when I was a kid. He seemed like such a compassionate guy, too bad he couldn't get over his demons.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

anna karina in a french market, '59. by a photographer named Horvat. wish I could find a bigger copy of them. short hair, and not for _Vivre sa vie_. wild.


----------



## panic in paradise

'Anna -
french market 
-_J'aime cette douce petite chanson des oiseaux_...




those are great photos, even her dresses.! i love the bottom ' sun-dress ', thats inspiring...

~_simply perfect_, like shes the only thing in the pictures, amongst a busy surrounding.
_not done this way much anymore._
innocence-:-maybe~;-)
... i would of liked to have tried, and tried to find out though.






*~*




________________________________________________
pictures i took and modified of her from the, film Alphaville.
i love to post them when i can.. hah.




oh oh yeess.
Venus in a _perfectly_ little blackDress...
this is how its done,,, raw, more artistry & 
thoughtful photography. rather then gratuity
and glam.
no... solid emotion, in an actual moment caught.
depth, texture, feeling, and imagination...
the expression on their faces even, pure.

*him swooning, her wooing.*

t/ t/y *hyrdoazuanacaine*






just, i want to bite right into that.

__________________________________
whats this.?!?! nooo
*Venus in a perfectly little blackDress has been extracted...*
azuana's is there... 

mmhmhmm

i dropped and dragged her onto my desktop...
~;-)


----------



## ocean

Not favorite photos- but one of my favorite actresses:
(From one of my favorite movies- Breaking the Waves)


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^_Punch-Drunk Love_ is such a solid and beautiful movie; it hurts me on the inside. big fan of her in it. never seen _Breaking the Waves_ though. 


haha, panic. glad you like Jane and her picture. she's a cutie, huh? and i have a feeling she was quite the wild child too. 

of course thrilled to have another anna fan posting. thanks! she tells yearning boys "too bad" just right.


except for godard...







because she's all smiles about him.






though i think they were through by the time this pic was taken.


----------



## Ravr

tribal girl said:


> Ravr, you've inspired me to post some Corey.
> 
> I loved him when I was a kid. He seemed like such a compassionate guy, too bad he couldn't get over his demons.



yep, such a great loss...

RIP.


----------



## tribal girl

Almost a year since his passing, can you believe it?. 

Haim never had a chance with Feldman as a 'friend'. Poor fuckin' guy. 
Skip to 1:18 to avoid all the MK Ultra bullshit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYY7PeScTJc&feature=related


----------



## panic in paradise

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^_Punch-Drunk Love_ is such a solid and beautiful movie; it hurts me on the inside. big fan of her in it. never seen _Breaking the Waves_ though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i think they were through by the time this pic was taken.



PDL is definitely a favorite;
" _So you tell me 'that's that' before I beat the hell from you. I have so much strength in me you have no idea. I have a love in my life. It makes me stronger than anything you can imagine. I would say 'that's that', Mattress Man_. "

Breaking The Waves, is fairly profound, yeah..
hahha, i expect ill watch it a few more times..

godard, touched such natural grace.
look at how subtle and intentive she is! -lol

the bottom picture of her laughing, thats great, the lace collar and cuffs, again the  silk _id imagine_ rose -- such a crisp ' sunny ' picture, it makes me want to laugh, shes so contagious


----------



## ocean

Julianne Moore:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^she picks, or gets picked for, so many great movies. being one of paul t anderson's regulars helps. and she does good things in them. 







natalie wood looking good eating beef. in a car, maybe?


----------



## tribal girl

^That's Sal Mineo with her. 

Nice Julianne Moore photos btw. She just gets sexier and sexier. And I agree, she's been in some excellent films.


----------



## panic in paradise

natalie wood eating beef in a car definitely.. .
lol
dang, what a thing to make look charming and dainty!

hmm,  i like the second to last one of julianne moore,, 
that vouge is,,, bad,,.who ever arranged that shoot
is fired! who ever chose that shot is as questionable...
classy girl, borderline mag looking , desperate.

not directed at you ocean, im surprised really.
:-x
Edit:
i was going to say, that cover looks wanna be french glam, but vogue paris?
seems odd, maybe just she isnt really made for that...
idk.

her perrelli audition?
haha


----------



## tribal girl

Ms. Blancett's pupils!.


----------



## tribal girl

Brad Pitt and Corey Haim


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

anna&godard getting kinky. for a movie?


----------



## panic in paradise

what no...*
enough of gooodard...!

haha.

oh i guess they look fairly natural together.

when my computer is here finally, ill be searching for 'anna, on her own.
;-)
and other relevant little french doves...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^a new computer?! exciting. 

well, to hold you off until then, some alone-time between anna and the camera:





between takes on _Une femme est une femem_





ready to solve a mystery, or contemplate love and life. 





bigass eyeballs = cute girl 





ugly sweater 





she's so smart!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

audrey, oh my!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Jennifer Lawrence*


----------



## Kenickie

Angelina Jolie & her first child, Maddox






a very trusting Christian Bale and a skilled Heath Ledger


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

hey monica!





cute little mess





what big, beautiful eyes you have





good girls wear bows in their hair 





geez, her and cameras





i think this relationship was something amazing 





she looks good, but her shirt does not



thanks, nineteeneighty.org !


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

oh shit! she might not be in the late '50s, but she's not letting that hold her back--all the same cool and class.


----------



## tribal girl

^I agree. She's ever so endearing. 

Another classy lady.


----------



## ocean

I have two new actresses I like:
Emily Blunt-
















I love this dress too:









And Carey Mulligan:


----------



## Asclepius

^She's such a cute, little pixie...love her face!


*Paul Giamatti*


----------



## panic in paradise

_*Maria Callas*_ *(Μαρία Κάλλας): Madama Butterfly *

(_i am not dismissing as simply an actress_)

*~*








^perfect^


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^interesting. i particularly like the first pic. big eyes. i had to wikipedia her--i imagine the ridiculous length of her wiki page speaks to her greatness. 

this marion girl a few posts up, looking even better and beyond post-orgasmic. 









^if satan were real, no one would be able to resist her and god would be fucked.


----------



## panic in paradise

_oh_?

*beyond* bliss???
 -g'gimmie.
)*;**-)*



*Clara Bow* *~*


----------



## panic in paradise

hydroazuanacaine said:


> oh shit! she might not be in the late '50s, but she's not letting that hold her back--all the same cool and class.



^
this stopped my scroll action dead...
... _i like your umbrella_, want to make it rain.?


----------



## welshmick




----------



## panic in paradise

^
Cyber-Retro-Sexx
;-P

_________________________________

'_Anna_
~



^reading and wishing of poetry, yet is^




Jane Fonda



**Demands*


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> I have two new actresses I like:
> Emily Blunt-



Have you seen My Summer Of Love?. That's the first film I saw her in. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS8hHUaVyG0


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sofia is proof that being awesome makes you more physically attractive. maybe bill is too? 







but some girls start with a slight advantage


----------



## panic in paradise

sofia coppola is hotter in an easier way then i remember...
and bill is, *bill*.


but, who is that^^girl?
*:-x*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that's jane! 
(birkin)

you've noticed her before:


panic in paradise said:


>



as she is quite noticeable...















^wonderful











she was a wild child...

*NSFW*: 






















but she's a mommy too...





and one of her daughters is charlotte gainsbourg


----------



## panic in paradise

.. and thats how babies are f&5$ing made.
;-P
 well, me no forget jane now...

------------------------------------------------------------
a _little_ something, and a lot of _something_ else.




===================================









^
salute..!


----------



## panic in paradise

Anna -













(-;*^*the 'Princess of having her pic snipped snips back*^*;-)






... she's so good at looking _1/2_ patient, or, making you wonder what she is thinking.


----------



## Kenickie

repost


----------



## panic in paradise

^i cant help it, i love woody allens films^


*Manhattan*

*What's Up Tiger-lily*...?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

panic in paradise said:


> she's so good at looking _1/2_ patient, or, making you wonder what she is thinking.


^Right?! that screen cap is from some TV musical that this guy composed:







and look at that fucking dress! jane can pick 'em. and/or wear 'em.


----------



## Kenickie

well Elizabeth Taylor died

one of the most photogenic creatures that ever lived






with james dean on the set of giant:


----------



## panic in paradise

^awesome haha, i think she could of taken him if she wanted though...

"and look at that fucking dress! jane can pick 'em. and/or wear 'em."

i was looking at that fucking dress;-) and boots and necklace.
very well put together, so casual but very confident.

i like them together also now, i think.
;-)


----------



## ocean




----------



## RECA

JoeTheStoner said:


> the professional thread reminded reminded of this natalie portman pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adorable (no pedo)



I was just about to post the same picture


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

lookin' young. 





what's the ruling on NSFW and a little bit of buttcrack? how is any of BL safe for work? 





anna's looking at people in her cool shades





awesome on-set pic from _Pierror le fou_










he's not quite as pretty as she is.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

...1 more!


----------



## Asclepius

hydroazuanacaine said:


> sofia is proof that being awesome makes you more physically attractive. maybe bill is too?




^Yes for sure Bill is too-cute pic! :D

Was not impressed with her latest film 'Somwhere' though, very dissapointed.

Anyhoo, Russel in L.A. Confidential












,
Oh, dear Mr. Crowe... I want to do *terribly* bad things to you!


----------



## bitterbrains

Love the Bette Davis and Edie Sedgwick. 

Like this one of Montgomery Clift: 






Also into Marlene Dietrich right now.


























I love how she's always like "Super, now get me a gin and tonic ASAP."


----------



## Asclepius

^Lovely pics!  Mont Clift pic is fab. Have a terrible urge to file Ms Dietrich's Nails into a less severe shape and fetch her an ashtray!  She is awesome though! 

*Orson Welles*

















...and *Oliver Platt*













...the chubby, sexy beast that he is- don't care, he oozes charm! Want to pinch those cute, cheeks! Grrrr!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^i like orson welles with his daughter. 








on the set of _Pretty Baby_ with director louis malle. terrible movie, but how can you not be fascinated by babybrooke and her fucked-up career.


----------



## tribal girl

^I like Brooke Shields, particularly for her awesome comments on Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes. 

*Julianne Moore:*


----------



## Asclepius

^ She's *back*! She ages so damn well and not a Botox face in sight.

^^Brooke(edit type-o) was an unbelievably  gorgeous child 

*Milla from the Fifth Element*

























...when there's just nothing to wear in your wardrobe, it's always safe to throw on a few bandages!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^i remember tricking my dad into taking me and a little brother to that movie after my mom said i wasn't allowed to see it. her lips look exciting in that last pic. 

i watched _Boogie Nights_ yesterday for the first time in a long time. julianne moore and her character are my favorite from that one. the movie makes it clear pt anderson is madly in love with amber waves. and all of her tragic flaws. 







another big smile from anna


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Asclepius

*@ Hydro*: ha Bet your Dad was glad he was 'tricked'!  Ya, she's incredibly beautiful IMO, even moreso when she's acting; she just has a great , intensity of expression. Yes, her pout is amazingly sexy in that last pic!

Aww, Anna being adorable

^ Ah, Johnny, c. 'Cry Baby' days!( I think Kenickie has a soft-spot for the old Brill-creamed, Teddy boy hairstyle?! ). My Ex had a phobia of J. Waters, very funny, he freaked him out completely...(must remember to post him these; anonymously in the mail):










He is like a fabulous, charismatic, Praying Mantis .








*NSFW*:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Asclepius said:


> Brooke was an unbelievably  gorgeous child


^yup






very cute. and the dress. the socks don't belong. showing some skin in an awkward fashion--typical for baby brooke.  







my favorite







kind of a weird toothpaste ad 







_pretty_ scary









only seen one of her movies, but i like this girl and i like this pic


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## panic in paradise

*Isabella* _Rossellini_







quaaak _quaaak_


----------



## stitches900

Johnny Depp


----------



## Kenickie

Michael Pitt you dirty fucking whore!


----------



## panic in paradise

slouchy baby fat whore
!


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> Michael Pitt you dirty fucking whore!



I would so _do_ him. And I'm not really that way inclined. 

I think he's with Courtney Love now. At least there's some interesting photos floating about which suggest this may well be the case.


----------



## panic in paradise

i dont think i would even share a _large_ room with her, poor guy
:-\
shes got'em twisted
________________________________________________________


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^eating a lemon?





so young she's still got baby fat 





interesting hair, as usual 





reminds me of_ Loves of a Blonde_





i see a rip





looking classy





quite the dress for jane. she's used to less fabric. still, no shoes. 





not her usual dude 





i see a band-aid





tumblr is kind of lacking when it comes to quality brooke pics  





interesting outfit, anna





she likes hats


----------



## Kenickie

rita hayworth:


----------



## panic in paradise

> *anafana;-p*
> she likes hats



yes hats, chris-craft boats?!?(nice accessory as well haha) i like those too.


the "interesting out-fit" pic is great, i like the way the shape of the side of her face is so defined in the skyyy,,, haha; _it also looks like she knows she could hang her hat anywhere._


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^if i were a male chauvinist, i might say she makes for quite the boating accessory herself.

love rita diggin' in, kenickie. and i see she brought her stuffed monkey to the beach. 







wow, terrible genes 





quick, someone ask her to prom!





bardot doing the monroe (edit: actually, maybe she is twirling)





beautiful jane, hideous shoes





such a flirt





weird pic, but she looks adorable. love the blue ribbon in her hair. 





on set from _Pierrot le fou_


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

she looks so plain and human in this picture. kinda like she's been staying up late and drinking just a little too much. adorable. 







on set of _Bande à part_. quick, try to entertain the bored beauty.  







yet another amazing on set pic, _Pierrot le fou_. anna seems to be enjoying herself. 







and another, _Alphaville_ i think 







beautiful mila, stupid prop


----------



## panic in paradise

hydroazuanacaine said:


> *beautiful jane, hideous shoes*



_lmao_

im not sure if i would of noticed but yeah, whats up with that?!? she seems proud of them too:-\
haha ~
everything seems as perfect as can be about that shot: arranged, placed and set; _*except those shoes*
_

*btw:heh*
the more time goes by, the more important and relative "*alphaville*" becomes, and ive seen a lot of damn movies - even though i still havent finished it - the thought of writing a _20+(fuck-it)page_ 'review' of just the first half would be too easy. i should just buy it, and a couple of extra copies to have to give away...

;-)


----------



## Kenickie

Orson Welles and Rita Hayworth

"There were times we did persuade “Orsie” to join us at the swimming pool, although not necessarily to change into his swimming trunks and splash around with us. I had swum in some glamorous pools, but this one topped them all. It had a waterfall at the shallow end, and in the middle was an island with a full-grown palm tree. A rowboat was tied up at the poolside into which, when the spirit moved him, my father would jump, fully clothed, the boat staggering under his weight and rocking dangerously until he settled himself at the oars. Then he would row around the pool, loudly singing a sea chantey in a salty Irish brogue. After this impromptu performance, he would vanish once more into the bushes.”

— from Chris Welles Feder’s memoir  ’ In My Father’s Shadow.’


----------



## panic in paradise

*Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily: Life is but a dream ...*



> *KenIckie*:
> 
> "There were times we did persuade “Orsie” to join us at the swimming pool, although not necessarily to change into his swimming trunks and splash around with us. I had swum in some glamorous pools, but this one topped them all. It had a waterfall at the shallow end, and in the middle was an island with a full-grown palm tree. A rowboat was tied up at the poolside into which, when the spirit moved him, my father would jump, fully clothed, the boat staggering under his weight and rocking dangerously until he settled himself at the oars. Then he would row around the pool, loudly singing a sea chantey in a salty Irish brogue. After this impromptu performance, he would vanish once more into the bushes.”
> 
> — from Chris Welles Feder’s memoir ’ In My Father’s Shadow.’




War of Worlds
for a 
Life of Love
...
_it sounds_.
;-)


----------



## tribal girl

I'm not sure what it is about this photo, but I like it.  






She reeks of loveliness.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^picture looks the way opana feels. 

the ribbon and the way her hair falls into big curls. "she might not be in the _early '60s_, but she's not letting that hold her back--all the same _warmth_ and class."


@ panic in paradise
what if you finally finish _Alphaville_ a feel betrayed by the second half!?


----------



## panic in paradise

hydroazuanacaine said:


> @ panic in paradise
> what if you finally finish _Alphaville_ a feel betrayed by the second half!?



id have to think;
well, _thats life baby_//


Edit:
the first half is kind of hard to 'like', in actuality also i feel


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^i suppose it's a risk we're taking every moment we do not shut the big screen off, huh? 


hard to like but easy to love? haha


----------



## panic in paradise

^to be in love is to truly think we are alive, to live after love is to try .


*NSFW*: 




Alpha 60: Sometimes reality is too complex for oral communication. But legend embodies it in a form which enables it to spread all over the world.
Share this quote

Alpha 60: Time is like a circle which is endlessly described. The declining arc is the past. The inclining arc is the future.
Share this quote

Alpha 60: Once we know the number one, we believe that we know the number two, because one plus one equals two. We forget that first we must know the meaning of plus.
Share this quote

Professor Von Braun: Men of your type will soon become extinct. You'll become something worse than dead. You'll become a legend.
Share this quote

Alpha 60: Time is the substance of which I am made. Time is a river which carries me along. But I am time. It's a tiger, tearing me apart; but I am the tiger.
Share this quote


Alpha 60: Everything has been said, provided words do not change their meanings, and meanings their words.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

imagine a world where bardot did not go light blonde. i think i could live there.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

godard painting anna dead for _Pierrot le fou_







cigarettes and that guy made her smile so pretty, for a while 







young brigitte flirting with some dude named kirk







she wasn't a big fan of the bra 







she likes babies though


----------



## panic in paradise

hydroazuanacaine said:


> godard painting anna dead for _Pierrot le fou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cigarettes and that guy made her smile so pretty, for a while



LOL

&&&
i cant hate on what his face anymore i dont think:-\ its been fun though.
(_time for a new_ - lol)
ill just say it, hes a damn genius..!

*FFS*
rrrr the must be a reason she likeD him@'~-;-D


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

> the must be a reason she likeD him@'~-;-D


^mhmm. he made good movies, but i think she was into even more than that. 


i had to google "FFS." i assume you mean "facial feminization surgery"?


----------



## panic in paradise

he was indeed - clearly.


i want to go to france...theres a lot of other stuff to do in this world
*:-\*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

panic in paradise said:


> i want to go to france


^all the OTC codeine/ethylmorphine pills you can eat! cheap but great wine & cheese!

and the line for the eiffel tower and stuff like that.


----------



## panic in paradise

i want the country side, the castles and cheeses pleases

oh, and *the luge * haha
roman dunk-a roooo


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^having breakfast at a table on the sidewalk. 







more kirk doing weird things with little brigitte's hair


----------



## panic in paradise

_will be there in a 2-3.5 years..._

eggs and lemon, an english muffin, asparagus and bearnaise - coffee, water and a few currants... yep
must be this because i see it already!!! lol


:-\
warm sand and crashing waves aHHH
lol
i want off dampest _chilliest_ place on the pacific ring of fire... haha





as does Hellen Mirren, _w/ her coffee to go_!!!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yes, you will certainly need coffee.


----------



## panic in paradise

*
coffee!!! * haha


... _coffee_???
*:-D*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

haha. yes. coffee. (edit: ^btw, that screenshot is from _Vivre sa vie_--you'd love it.)







look how pretty she is. too bad searching for pics of "young" brooke shields is walking through a minefield with your IP address. if i or someone found a bigger version of this pic, i would like that.

edit:






boo-yah! though that water mark or whatever is unfortunate.


----------



## Kenickie

fucking HELEN MIRREN has a flower named after her:



> a nepenthes cultivar (a new variety of the carnivorous pitcher plant), Nepenthes ‘Helen’ – named in her honour.


----------



## panic in paradise

hydroazuanacaine said:


> haha. yes. coffee. (edit: ^btw, that screenshot is from _Vivre sa vie_--you'd love it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look how pretty she is. too bad searching for pics of "young" brooke shields is walking through a minefield with your IP address. if i or someone found a bigger version of this pic, i would like that.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boo-yah! though that water mark or whatever is unfortunate.


^she looks surreal, like almost every pretty-thing just there -
i doubt it was always so easy to be _that _; the picture must be doctored(?), just seems impossible !

hehe, havent seen_ Vivre sa vie yet_, but do in your avatar
;-D
im waiting for that pic of Anna and ciggie+coffee to get yanked, marked as-well.
--------------------------------------
*
Kenikie* that is absolutely hilarious,,,! and - hmm, anyone recognize that tattoo, what is that? 
lol


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

panic in paradise said:


> she looks surreal, like almost every pretty-thing just there -


^yup. baby brooke is quite the phenomenon. 






hey anna! 

there is another photographer taking a photo of this photographer taking this photo--i know because i've seen the photo. and i actually think the person behind the camera in this one is godard.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

they look like two cool cats in that picture. 

brad is so much better at picking scripts than her. and maybe.. she's really sexy... but... might be way fucking better at the whole acting thing. personal opinion, of course. still, angelina has such an aura that i think this is the first time i've ever even realized i dislike her movies.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Never been a Jolie fan myself, but Pitt can do all the _Furious Pace of Benjamin Fuckton_'s he wants and he's still earned my respect as an actor many times over.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Seconded.  Although Jolie is indeed hot as hell.


----------



## tribal girl

hydroazuanacaine said:


> brad is so much better at picking scripts than her. and maybe.. she's really sexy... but... might be way fucking better at the whole acting thing. personal opinion, of course. still, angelina has such an aura that i think this is the first time i've ever even realized i dislike her movies.



Gia and Girl, Interrupted were great films. And she's been in a few other good, yet not really my sort of thing films too. But yeah, generally I'm not that interested in her choices. oftentimes they're not that good or interesting. However, when you listen to her explain _why_ she chose to make a certain film, it always kinda makes sense. In short, I like _her_ as a person and an actress more than her films.


----------



## panic in paradise

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^yup. baby brooke is quite the phenomenon.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hey anna! *
> 
> there is another photographer taking a photo of this photographer taking this photo--i know because i've seen the photo. and i actually think the person behind the camera in this one is godard.



hmm,
:-D

this is maybe my favorite one, great photo at any~rate -
*sweeet-vertigO*.


----------



## panic in paradise

*repost*


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Lily Cole*
















Long Cat is long? Pffft. 
Lily Cole is longer.


----------



## Asclepius

Reminds me...Barbies head was detachable.  There was a small, lolli-pop sized, plastic ball at the top of the neck that her actual head would mould over and attach onto...as a child, when I was bored, I used to take the heads off of my Barbies and replace them them with other doll's  heads akin to this one.


----------



## AmorRoark

His Name Is Frank said:


>



What is wrong with her eyes?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

She's from some goofy ass planet that I can't remember the name of at the moment.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^^whoa, that dress is hideous. her legs look good in it though. 







anna at 5 years old. i think she is missing some front teeth, but it is hard to tell because the image quality is kind of lacking. anyway, what a hottie.








having fun on the set of _La religieuse_. haven't seen it because of criterion's so-so priorities.







on the set of _Une femme est une femme_. girl is sunshine. 







almost trying for "lusty." not her thing, but she's not failing horribly or anything. i wouldn't wanna see her make a habit of it. 







a still from _Laughter in the Dark_. i try to avoid the screenshots, but seeing as this movie essentially does not exist anymore. too bad. it's based off a nabokov novel. 







with belmondo. i suspect this photo was taken around the time of _Pierrot le fou_.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

double posting for more anna. how lame am i. 







she looks so cute back there. too bad this goof is standing in the foreground, getting his shadow all over her, mucking the pic all up.


----------



## belarki

Emma Watson is looking pretty hot these days:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^i like her hair in the first pic. looks like a Sonic the Hedgehog character. 





bardot and picasso hanging out.





it doesn't ruin the pic when brigitte blinks. and what a dress.  





interesting pigtails.





for anna too. 










great smiles from brigitte and jane.





eyes so fucking pretty. 





too cool on-set (_Le mepris_) pic of bardot and godard.





on the set of _...And God Created Woman_. you can tell she's just lovin' holding his hand. (edit: i've since learned she really did love holding his hand)





it would take a lot more than stupid arm jewelry to ruin a picture this pretty. 





and damn that hat to hell. 





bardot trying at kubric's idea of dolores haze.


a lot of pics, but i've been missing and longing for this thread.


----------



## panic in paradise

^
what is up with the red flooring and white walls?
_i dont see this often but it always gets me thinking..._


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^what does it mean?!







one weird pic. i'm not sure if the infant makes it more or less strange. 





baby seems like it has more business being in this one. 





the caption for this pic is full of far-fetched lies, so i am not sure where or when it is from. but it's the earliest looking pic i've seen of her.





just got this movie for 6 bucks!


----------



## Rated E

Kenickie said:


> a very trusting Christian Bale and a skilled Heath Ledger


 
That is just awesome.


----------



## panic in paradise

great shots _as usual_ AzuAna - hehe - what movie is that.?
i really like the picture of her younger; seems very personal but distant...lots of depth, and i love the little tie.!


----------



## welshmick




----------



## panic in paradise

lol

glad hes not _my _spades partner. ..

( psst psst pst - george, i dont know if there is a pencil in my pocket, or if i am just that happy to see youuu...)


----------



## HeWhoHowls

I grew up with this here painting of my boy.
Now it adorns the head of my bed.


----------



## panic in paradise

^
hehe
cool


----------



## welshmick




----------



## panic in paradise

_*^*_he looks like one of those pics of a liver with Sclerosis, or a lung with a weee _bit_ of Tuberculosis...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ LOL

 






tobey maguire is...

*NSFW*:


----------



## HeWhoHowls

welshmick said:


>



Looks like his chin imploded.


----------



## Bill

70's 'stache like a boss


----------



## festivalfun

Mark Wahlberg as Dirk Diggler in Boogie Nights. Such a great outfit!


----------



## welshmick




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^it's crazy how prevalent that picture is. 

nice pic, Joe. that's an awesome dress, and natalie wears it well. too bad it's sharing space with the feces-colored bag. the beer and burger would have been perfect accessories on their own. 



panic in paradise said:


> great shots _as usual_ AzuAna - hehe - what movie is that.?
> i really like the picture of her younger; seems very personal but distant...lots of depth, and i love the little tie.!


thanks! it's _Le petit soldat_ (same director is _Alphaville_). every once in a while it gets a little side-tracked with actual political commentary--as opposed to secret agents, rough love, and double-crossing. but overall it is good stuff. and anna looks particularly cute in it. 

btw the little girl in the tie is brigitte, not anna. and i agree, there is something strange but pleasant in the expression captured.

wouldn't wanna post without including a few pics:





jane modeling for an anti-smoking camping

almost nudity, and size :

*NSFW*: 







neither of these girls live in reality


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## HeWhoHowls

I still wanna be on that.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^ ...bed?


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Evrythng but the asian man.


----------



## mariacallas

River Phoenix






Taylor and Burton -- what a picture. Gorgeous






Jack Nicholson -- still a fox










gif


----------



## Percodeth

that would be silvester stallone, jason statham, keanu reeves, johnny depp  penelope cruz, angelina, kate wins, kate bekinsale, carmen electra


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^not quite how it's done. 

cool jack nicholson pics, mariacallas. a photogenic dude. 






i get the impression she was more of a model than actress. but whatever, this pic is amazing and imdb has her in two titles 







_Fight Club_ was some funny shit







cool


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

what a pretty, little brigitte wannabe. haven't seen anything with her. except _Falling Down_, where she does not look anything like this.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^yeah, she's a real doll. 











i just read about this golden whistle thing they had going on. 












she is a badass.







repost, but i think this is one of the coolest photographs in existence.


----------



## Mazey




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^doing the pledge of allegiance with style. 






mia and polanski on set





goadard and bardot not on set. i wonder if...





jane and her kids at the beach! though not a very sandy beach. 





studying hard. i don't know if this from a movie. not one that i've seen.





wish i could find a high quality version of this pic





she's kinda got the same thing going on here


----------



## HeWhoHowls

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^doing the pledge of allegiance with style.




Are you implying he doesn't know his left from his right??


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^oops. guess i'm not very good with directions.


----------



## panic in paradise

i like the first picture -haha- Rosemary's Baby is one i havent seen since a teen and need to brush up on.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^hey, friendo! 

yeah, that was the one the that inspired the post. and i'm with yea; i think the one and only time i've seen it, i rented it on VHS.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

some baby brooke... 





at 4





i don't know who those people are, but his pic is strangely awesome





tall little girl





brooke and woody on the set of _Annie Hall_





ugly doll, cute girl





i get the impression that her mother was a dirty pimp





playing pinball makes you cool, kinda like cigarettes





not the best looking dress, but she looks great





exciting!





and a little bardot


----------



## MrGrunge

hydroazuanacaine said:


> brooke and woody on the set of _Annie Hall_



Yeah, that's the creepiest picture I've ever seen.

I hope his pants are just creased in a strange manner...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^ha. i get it. but brooke shield pictures get much, much creepier than that.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

So do Woody's...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## JoeTheStoner

more blade runner polaroids by sean young @ http://s94802126.onlinehome.us/msy/My_Albums_13-16/Pages/15._Polaroids.html


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^very cool. 





all french people know each other and enjoy being photographed together





sometimes naked


*NSFW*: 







jane, often naked








and always in love





and beautiful





and glamorous 





and out there





and sexy 





and awesome





it's official; she's art!





and they make smoking look oh so good


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Made smoking and driving extremely fast look oh so good.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Mazey




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^awesome photo. has probably reached more eyes than the movie. whatever that movie is. 





















i remembered seeing a pic of elle in a dress like catherine's. so i googled to find. and holy smokes, there are so many amazing pictures of elle fanning. all she wears is beautiful dresses. little doll.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## ColtDan

mariacallas said:


> Jack Nicholson -- still a fox



cool as fuck!


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## welshmick




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## debaser

You seem to have a fascination for the french actresses, hydro.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^france pointed the camera at some good ones. in the world of single frames, jane's gotta be one of the most photogenic things to have ever existed. on moving film, anna dominates all. and brigitte shines in both photos and film.


----------



## Kenickie

i see your too young elle fanning and raise you too young dakota fanning for marc jacobs
















they are from here (atlanta, georgia) apparently. every teenybopper is from here, apparently. justin bieber, the fannings, usher, tlc, etc etc


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Bieber is Canadian - thankfully we can blame the Canucks for him.


----------



## Kenickie

MrGrunge said:


> ^ Bieber is Canadian - thankfully we can blame the Canucks for him.



yes he is canadian...but only till he was 10 or so. then he moved to marietta. so he could be closer to usher. and become famous.

atlanta.

we make people famous here.


----------



## MrGrunge

Well then I guess you should be just as ashamed as Canada.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


> *NSFW*:


^cool pic.

dakota was a cute kid. i feel bad for her. about to get left in lil sis's wake.  











she's my most recent obsession.


----------



## Kenickie

no way! dakota has navigated the child - to adult - vortex excellently. if she was british she would have been Luna Lovegood in the harry potter movies. she's done things her little sister just _can't_ for years (on screen sex scenes, etc) and i think dakota has the practice to become a successful actress. i don't know shit all about elle fanning but i kind of see her overdosing and dying in 10 years. :/ i also think that people are going to take a step back and look at things, seeing as dakota fanning ads were banned from the uk & i think france for being too hyper sexual. i think it will hurt little fanning to not be able to do karl lagerfeld ads or marc jacobs ads or whatever, because older sissy got their companies in trouble.

maybe oldest bias because i'm the oldest but we seem to do better in the long run than the youngest, even if we fuck up first.


example:






too racy? apparently too racy for england.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

ha. well i don't wanna rip on dakota. if it wasn't for her we might not have been so quick to find elle. and oh my, have you seen elle in anything recently? she is far too adorable to OD. i'm the oldest as well. that's where my sympathy for dakota is coming from. because elle is growing up tall and right, and already catching the eye of people like both coppola's.

film is sexy, but sex scenes are bland. elle will soon be making people just as uneasy as brooke shields and jeniffer connelly did.

edit: 
ohhp, i see you're touching on that same idea with dakota. but i expect elle to create quite her own stir.


----------



## Asclepius

welshmick said:


>



hee hee...agreed!



Mazey said:


>


Great photo! 



ColtDan said:


>



Who is that...Is that H.Bonham Carter?




Kenickie said:


>





hydroazuanacaine said:


>



The Film and advertising industry- exploiting the taboos for adults pleasure since forever...


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

christina ricci





mena suvari


----------



## Kenickie

the one and only Kim Novak, on the train to new york. look at all the men staring at her as she takes her coat off! this was also voted one of the best LIFE magazine photos of all time.


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

beautiful^^^^


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

charlie day as charlie kelly from always sunny in philadelphia.
such a huge crush on him.


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Bill

^ Just don't understand why he would take such a lovely lady out to a porno flick lol idk what Travis was thinking

I also loved Deniro as young Vito Corelone


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

i  mena suvari






rose mcgowan in death proof. loved her as a blonde


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^love the suvari pic.







on the set of _Bande à part_







little natalie holding her baby sis. tumblr caption says from 1946.


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

i think christina ricci is one of the most beautiful women ever, especially in Buffalo 66. serious perfection.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i agree. she's on my 'list'.

alasdair


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i wish i could find a bigger copy of this pic













Spoiler: much more elle













too cool glasses















she often reminds me of jane




















baby teeth!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

cool on-set that i don't think i've seen before. too bad anna is mid-movement and the camera wasn't ready for that.










i think that is her sister's lap


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## debaser




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^not gonna cycle properly if she limp wrists her pistol like that. 

who is she?


----------



## debaser

She's Lea Seydoux, the french actress à la mode, daughter of Nicolas Seydoux, Emperor of Gaumont.


----------



## debaser

Same actress, nudie:


*NSFW*: 














Hot hot hot


----------



## Bardeaux

loulou reed said:


> Hot hot hot



Indeed


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Kenickie

oh elle.











"I'd much rather look like a two-year-old than a 21-year-old."

oh _honey_ don't say those things.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


> "I'd much rather look like a two-year-old than a 21-year-old."
> 
> oh _honey_ don't say those things.


^she caused a little stir with it. i don't understand how. it barely makes sense.

i was happy to hear her say in the behind-the-scenes video, "if i had to describe my personal style... long, flow-y dresses. very _Virgin Suicides_. yeah, a lot of baby doll dresses--that sort of thing. i like to be very girly with bows and ruffles… i love pastel colors." good, that's what we want to see you in. be superfucking girly. and stay obsessed with sofia; you two can do better together. 

is there a misprint in the the _Teen Vogue_ website version of the article? "she never wears lack—'well, almost never,' she says." they mean "black"? that in the print version too? damn. and "sartorial growth"? whatthefuck. 

the article is boring; the target audience is children and concerned moms. but overall, you like the shoot?


----------



## Kenickie

i absolutely love the shoot -- and subscribe to teen vogue so i'll see what they say when it comes in the mail, but oh my god, i was freaked out when she said that. i understand that she doesn't want to be forced into looking older than she is -- i can't even imagine what the Hollywood Machine wants you to do, and i imagine a good way to fuck that is to be like, hey, i'm 13. i'd rather look like a child -- because what harm can you inflict on me for that? if i dress like a second grader with ruffled socks and white pinafores and all that shit, can you sexualize me? can you harm me? no. if i dress like i'm 21, can you sexualize me? make me into a slut? totally. it's fucked up and wrong but i admire her for what (i imagine) the idea behind it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

vogue'n it up in hurr 

January 2012 issue of American Vogue.





she so pretty


----------



## Kenickie

Grocery shopping with her deer in 1958


----------



## Bardeaux

I want a deer


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

jane favored the short dress, natalie the low cut. both for good reasons.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

almost posted the molly & co. pic before i realized it was from your tumblr. 




















contributing to the divorce rate










no need to hold yourself up or know where you are when there are so many nice men willing to do that for you










he hung out with some pretty girls





the prettiest


----------



## gmanyo

Harmony Korine


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Loving the photos in this thread, particularly the vintage ones.  And ooh la la at the Natalie Wood pic, she was so beautiful.






And also, sexy Gemma:


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Not an actor, but love this pic anyway, JFK Junior:






Paul Newman:






Jaime King:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^jamie king is great. a friend and i were obsessed with her way back when we saw _Happy Campers_. then i forgot about her for many years, and just found out she has awesome but hard to find modeling photos from the 90s. like the one you posted. but that denim vest is awful--cropped that badboy out before posting it in the fashion thread.






























this one and the next are on sets of _Vivre sa Vie_

























last three are _Somewhere_ on sets


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Bardeaux

hydroazuanacaine said:


>



I had such a crush on linda cardellini when she was on that show.


----------



## Kenickie

last year, TALLY said I would make a smokin' hot 40 year old. If I can even carry off 40 with a _SMIDGEN_ of what Anjelica Huston has going on in this photo, I'll consider it a success. She's one of those women who has a great modeling portfolio pre acting work.






modeling for Prada S/S 1973


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Rooney Mara @ 84th Annual Academy Awards


----------



## Kenickie

can i just spam some rooney mara as lisbeth salander at the oscars right now? because damn that girl.











oscar joke:

*NSFW*: 














i heard someone on tv say -- i would have given mara best dressed if she didn't look so nervous and bothered standing up straight. i thought that was totally rude! well, excuse me, sorry, i'm at the biggest award show in my industry, i'm being screamed at and flashbulbs going off in my face, sorry i looked anxious! 8)


----------



## AmorRoark

I like that she smiled a bunch! Also, her hair is amazing.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

and what a cute, bashful smile. 































the internet has me 90% convinced this is brigitte bardot in 1940


----------



## Miss_vanilla

^^ this does indeed look like a very young, teenage Brigitte.  You could say I'm a fan.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Miss_vanilla said:


> You could say I'm a fan.


glad to hear it. she's special stuff. 











from a shoot for _Interview_ magazine. this picture didn't make the cut, but i love it. she is missing teeth. the dress is valentino. the shoes are unfortunate.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Engage

Betty White





You b'leed dat shit? Wow.













Lansbury, circa Dorian Gray Era.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

2 are reposts, but i found such higher quality copies i had to. and a little elle...


----------



## Engage




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^cutie. what was she in again?

on the theme of old, fuckedup writers...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

liv by ellen von unwerth. bottom two pics are more recent, the top two less. 





and marion by the same photographer


----------



## JoeTheStoner

one with the veil reminds me of something, can't remember what tho argh 

well here's anne hathaway in the produce section


----------



## Kenickie

man, ginger gets me going too! lol


----------



## Engage

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^cutie. what was she in again?
> 
> on the theme of old, fuckedup writers...



We all age. Pretty sure she was in something. Her own world, maybe.
Here she was as a youth:








Wrote stuff that blows Alan Moore, Gaiman, Stephen King, Clive Barker and all the rest completely out of the water...
...and into the air for a solid 2 or 3 minutes. Night-Sides blew my mind, what? 10 years ago. 

I'll save my diatribe against shallow youth culture for another thread.


----------



## AmorRoark

JoeTheStoner said:


> one with the veil reminds me of something, can't remember what tho argh
> 
> well here's anne hathaway in the produce section



Oh ginger, how you get so hilarious!?!


----------



## Kenickie

Brooke Shields


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

there are so many early pictures of her. all watermarked and resized/re-saved too many times. 










wish i could figure out where this is from. looks like it might be a cropped movie still.










making money for mommy


----------



## Max Power

brb, trying to figure out hydro's obsession with brigitte bardot.


----------



## Engage

I've wandered into a pedo thread.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> there are so many early pictures of her. all watermarked and resized/re-saved too many times.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i could figure out where this is from. looks like it might be a cropped movie still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making money for mommy



these are both great!

lilo


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

pretty. too bad someone had to show her how well alcohol and blow mix. 




Max Power said:


> brb, trying to figure out hydro's obsession with brigitte bardot.


not liking brigitte is similar to not liking the taste sweet or the realization you're loved. she made worse than nothing scripts into pleasant films. and a few decent projects into classics that beautifully restate why film is a worthwhile medium for fictional narrative.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

on the set of _Le Mepris_...




















raoul on the camera










feel bad reposting as there are endless awesome pictures of her, but this one is particularly badass and i found a better copy of it. need some color anyway. 

a critic on the special features suggests godard uses the wig to highlight the character's similarities to queen cleopatra. yeah...  





and a couple of her being famous and glamorous...


----------



## Kenickie

Paz De La Huerta






and _no_ it wasn't taken by Terry Richardson (actually by Oliver Zahn). I love how brazen she is. Yes, I pose naked. Problem?






Kate Winslet






Jodie Foster






NOTORIOUS :D


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## wickywacky

I had seen him in 10000 movies and never really noticed him for some reason... then I see him in The Walking Dead and suddenly I'm crushing. Yummmy!


----------



## kah8




----------



## jpgrdnr

Bill Cosby *IS* a pimp.


----------



## gimpan

Have to say its a bit weird to see pictures of young brooke shields.

How old was she in those pictures on the previous pages?


----------



## wickywacky

Yeah the one near the top of the page with the blue background is total weirdness. Teeny sexy clothes and she doesn't even have boobs yet.


----------



## Asclepius

Kenickie said:


> Kate Winslet



I *love* this photo. 

also, Lolz @ Pachino  and Chris Walken! :D
















More Oldman 























and to humour Hydro...

Elle:


----------



## Kenickie

Asclepius said:


>



omg 






Liv Tyler


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i love liv. that one of her is great! i have a bunch of her saved up i'm trying to slowly post when i'm not feeling lazy. girl doesn't age.

and thanks for thinking of me, Asclepius! elle such a cutie.

hate to post without adding any pictures--maybe i'll edit one in later tonight--but don't wanna fall too far behind on complimenting some great ones i've seen recently. specifically...


Kenickie said:


> *NSFW*:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## panic in paradise

hydroazuanacaine said:


>


*^brilliant!*



>


^stunning natural sophisticated innocence.
so ironic.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Peter Dinklage. Shirtless. On a fucking horse.


----------



## panic in paradise

^...thats not Arizona.


----------



## Kenickie

i see your peter dinklage on a horse and raise you peter dinklage holding a naked woman


----------



## JoeTheStoner

panic in paradise said:


> ^...thats not Arizona.


lmao, i eagerly await the day she starts acting so i can post pics of her on a horse. for now, best i can do is sneak in a link 



Kenickie said:


> i see your peter dinklage on a horse and raise you peter dinklage holding a naked woman


touche /me shakes fist, i've been bested. naked woman > horse =/ u win this round kenickie!


----------



## Akira Chan




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

bardot at dance rehearsal. photos by john sadovy. they don't resize to the same extent after this latest BL upgrade.


----------



## panic in paradise

^red shoes i bet.




Kenickie said:


> i see your peter dinklage on a horse and raise you peter dinklage holding a naked woman



lmao
well done


----------



## panic in paradise

*Bill Murray just being Bill Murray*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^aww, he looks so happy to be watching people play sports. 






on the set of _Une femme est une femme_


----------



## JoeTheStoner

link said goth bro is his son.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

by von unwerth

and some very young elle and sis...




















because that pic doesn't show all of elle's adorable dress...

*NSFW*: 















she's helping


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## hellkitten




----------



## alasdairm

^ who he?

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

^^^ Michael Pitt 


>



i love this one


----------



## tribal girl

hellkitten said:


>



I approve of Michael Pitt.


----------



## panic in paradise

alasdairm said:


> ^ who he?
> 
> alasdair



... thats Michael Pitt.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## panic in paradise

*^trying to make smoking cool again?*




hydroazuanacaine said:


>



this is awesome, looks like a spin on a classic picture or painting.


----------



## Keaton

I wanna do bad things to Alyson Hannigan...


----------



## Hazey420

Johnny is My longtime lust/crush just because he is his own man and does whatever the hell he wants, And I would also like to do bad things to him And he gives GREAT FACE!!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Kenickie

anne hathaway by mert & marcus






jena malone in maybe one of the best 'tribute' photographs ever done











tribal girl posted this of natasha lyonne, i wanna be/fuck her so hard in this photo


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


> jena malone in maybe one of the best 'tribute' photographs ever done


awesome.


----------



## Kenickie

Natalie Dormer


----------



## P A




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


> Natalie Dormer


in that picture she looks like a freakishly beautiful little girl who shares parents with gemma ward and elle. not what she looks like if you google her name.


----------



## done juan

not her best pic but you just know shes on the case


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> in that picture she looks like a freakishly beautiful little girl who shares parents with gemma ward and elle. not what she looks like if you google her name.



i've only seen her as 'an adult' in the tudors (anne boelyn) and as 'the queen' margarey tyrell in a game of thrones. but that photo is a still from Casanova -- she's Victoria, Casanova's accuser. But that's not right either, because 2005 is only 7 years ago. but 7 years ago she was 22. so yeah that's totally right. i think that picture is wonderfully seductive, with her little pink mouth open. Belisarius loves Natalie Dormer, and said he had been waiting for years to finally see her naked, lol.

so that this isn't a photoless post, Tilda Swinton


----------



## Jean-Paul

i searched for this photo shoot but the gifs are better anyway.
ezra miller


----------



## shreddedlettuce




----------



## Kenickie

ezra miller is one pretty boy. he would be more attractive if he didn't talk like an acid casualty.


----------



## Kenickie

watching Merlin because of Netflix reasons, and yes, Katie McGrath is that awesome to make this shitty bbc series worth wasting these few hours before work watching her.











every girl i hated in school plus some






that and eva green. those bejeweled women make me weak. dark hair and light skin and bright green or blue eyes. i'd write fanfictions about you.






of course, by ellen von unworth

is there any woman she _can't_ photograph?


----------



## Kenickie

elle fanning, haliee statfield, chloe grace moreitz, natalia voldiova at the chateau mormont.


----------



## Lysis

I don't know why, but I just love these two women in movies. Something about them.


----------



## Kenickie

Helen McCroy


----------



## AmorRoark

Lauren Ambrose taken by her husband Sam Handel

More cool celeb pics by Handel: http://www.samhandel.com/


----------



## P A




----------



## panic in paradise

P A said:


>



awesome
:D


----------



## P A




----------



## panic in paradise

P A said:


>



... not awesome
:D


----------



## jpgrdnr

panic in paradise said:


> ... not awesome
> :D



WAT? thats a gay man's desert right there...!!!!


----------



## panic in paradise

jpgrdnr said:


> WAT? thats a gay man's desert right there...!!!!



more for you then playa!



_________
_something tells me this is not true_


----------



## jpgrdnr




----------



## P A

^lol


----------



## panic in paradise

jpgrdnr said:


>



sinsuous


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

isabelle...





jane...


----------



## Kenickie

cross posted because not everyone goes to the game of thrones thread











'sup Sansa?


----------



## ricardo08

I'd go gay for River Phoenix.


----------



## Illyria99




----------



## ForEverAfter

> I'd go gay for River Phoenix.



You already a necro?

[rant]Got to say, I don't have favorite photo of any artists. I like their art, not their face. There are literally a billion guys hotter than Phoenix. I've never understood why people find actors more attractive than non-actors. His cock isn't made of gold, or anything. He's just a dude. Might not have even been good in the sack, for all I know. As a general rule, ugly people fuck better. Because they have to. I'd rather have an incredible blowjob from an ugly chick, than a shitty blowjob from Charlize Theron. Fantasies don't work out so well, in reality. I'm tired of pretty people. Beautiful women are obnoxious.[/rant]


----------



## Kenickie

we can't be friends.


----------



## Jean-Paul

river's cock was made of gold


----------



## Max Power

I don't know where else to put this but Bridget Fonda, I want you so bad. (circa _Jackie Brown_)


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Hottest sex scene in movie history.






"That hit the spot...got any beer?"


----------



## Kenickie

oh macaulay 











Dalila Carmo






meryl






ezra miller


----------



## Bill

Kenickie said:


> oh macaulay


----------



## Kenickie

yeah some rumors say he attempted suicide last weekend. sorry bro


----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## Kenickie

jimminy cricket!


----------



## Jean-Paul

if anyone could help me find the other photos of crackney on her mattress i'd really appreciate it, there is one i'm thinking of wheres she's on this mattress and there's an anarchy sign on the wall behind her


----------



## poledriver




----------



## motherofearth




----------



## Illyria99




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

for _Lula_!


----------



## Illyria99




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

she's been getting a lot of flack for this dress. i don't like it either. didn't like it when i saw it walked at chanel. dislike strapless in general, and this ones looks like a towel with plastic flowers glued on. elle is still trying. she picked a young looking dress from a classy designer. and it is carpet appropriate without being gown-ish. would have been cool if she wore one of the wilder, absurdly cute outfits from the same collection, but i'm sure she is proud to have been wearing this one and she's beaming as always. fun eyeshadow too. 

making up for any complaints about the dress, she wore the girl-iest, prettiest rings...











can't quite figure it out, but i'm reasonably sure the star is a design--maybe even _a_ specific ring?!--called the Comète d’Amoure Pavée ring from chanel fine jewelry and the bands are martin katz. they are perfect for her. like the glittery stickers she used to and maybe even still does decorate her diary and calendar with. likely chosen because of their _The Virgin Suicides_ aesthetic.


----------



## Max Power

seems like she bites her nails.

me too.

also,






(because I have a thing for French girls and black&white photographs.)


----------



## Kenickie

photo no work











drew barrymore


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

_"Her hair lacquers in vertical, electrostatic lines, a sound of silvered solar cells."_


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> photo no work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drew barrymore



I've always loved these photos. Funnily enough, I've just placed an order for her autobiography, 'Little Girl Lost'. I've been after it for years and saw a cheap used one on amazon.

Eartha Kitt & James Dean





Patricia Clarkson





Jessica Lange





Is it possible to adopt Patricia Clarkson & Jessica Lange as my second and third mothers?. They both seem so maternal and free-spirited that they just radiate this warmth.


----------



## Max Power

hydro & t g posting back-to-back.

head . . . about . . . to explode . . . .

if haut couture fashion & riot grrrl punk rock were interchangeable you two would be identical twins.


----------



## Kenickie

they should get together and then have my baby


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I'm not sure how that would work but I'd watch the video, anyway.


----------



## Kenickie

dat smirk


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> cool



how did i miss this?! fucking cool the fuck right. 

Elle Fanning did a New York Mag thing where she's like edible. i like it.
















her and her sister did a photo shoot for vanity fair march 2013 wearing a shit ton of McQueen






sometimes i forget that they are both barely legal. or rather, both under the age of 18.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

what up, tribal girl. thanks for starting one of bluelight's three great threads. 

elle is frosting. nice editorial idea. reminds me of frida g's cake editorial. especially the first pic...




hadn't heard of marchesa before. pretty stuff. 

the bottom pic with icing all over her hands is the best. that backdrop is what my insides become while i'm paging through a good fashion magazine. also love the reed krakoff bag stuffed with a cake. elle mentions the chanel resort show in the article. 



Kenickie said:


> sometimes i forget that they are both barely legal. or rather, both under the age of 18.


they're both gonna have mile long imdb pages. though sofia should forever feel an emptiness after _Somewhere_. not that it isn't good. just that it's elle fanning at the 9-12 age working with the girly, lovely auteur. who has the talent to make classics. if it had been in the quality of the ethereal wonders like _Lost in Translation_ and _Bottle Rocket_. could have been something important. such a good pairing.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

tumblr says this is from the set of _La piscine_


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

despite being heavily influenced by aesthetics and a gender-based appeal, i keep lovely models and film girls far away from the part of my head tainted by the primal urge. that said, if brigitte didn't look so adorably sweet and serene here resting in the sun, her fantastic left boob might elicit some dirty thoughts.


----------



## Illyria99




----------



## Illyria99




----------



## Kenickie

daaamn girl.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Daaaaamn indeed, Kenickie. Daaaamn indeed. It seems like only yesterday she was






I've ruined the moment, haven't I?


----------



## Illyria99

*Amy Acker.*


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Jennifer Lawrence*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

cropping right above the nipple does not compliment breasts. still, beautiful and sexy. and even if posted in jest, she is adorable in the photo that follows.  


at the 1961 berlin international film festival... 






same simple yet grand dress worn in _Le petit soldat_. she's so in love with him. what a pretentious prick (who directed top-tier films). 


another great couple... 






hate to post a photo of a photo, but it's the best copy i can find. original photo by murray garret


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

milla jovovich by donata wenders


----------



## MrGrunge

^ TIL Wim Wenders has a wife named Donata.


----------



## tribal girl

For size reasons.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Kenickie

holy shit asia argento   that pic has got me WEAK


----------



## tribal girl

I know, right. She's awesome. I'd love to hang out with her. 

She quoted a Pop Group lyric on her twitter and I think I posted the video back to her and she gave me a lil' . See, listening to post-punk pays off. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VnwL4-Ghn0


----------



## pskyhighatrist

Dude i swear i"m not gay... really... seriously


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I almost didn't recognize him without a shaved head:


----------



## Illyria99




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

tribal girl said:


>


pretty







sofia and her father on the set of _New York Stories_. can't figure out who the photographer is, but is part of an archive called the everett collection.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## tribal girl

hydroazuanacaine said:


> pretty



Indeed she was. 










If you haven't already seen it, I recommend Laura. It's a great movie. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drl9FttfYac


----------



## xxxyyy

MrGrunge said:


> ^ I almost didn't recognize him without a shaved head:



i wish i had a name as cool as nicolas winding refn


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

_Laura_ looks like some solid pulp. on my list. 

king by simon pentleton...












what happens on avenue d?


for size...

*NSFW*:


----------



## Jean-Paul

gifs are better.
god, i could fuck the shit out of his character in this film
ezra miller












ah, he's got good style


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

anna for Max. i think this is on the set of _Le petit soldat_.



this is an early modeling photo of her. up to this point, i'd only been able to find a tiny version of it. a few months ago the presentation house gallery had a frank horvat exhibition, and quality copies have since become available online. so i am reposting....






"Anna Karina et les Halles" by frank horvat for Jours de France, 1959. not sure who she's wearing.


----------



## Maya

hurray mixed chics like moi!


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## Illyria99




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i really like baby brooke. hunting for quality size/resolution pics of her early career can be a task though. the korean blogging system naver has got some quality caches. takes a moment to steal them. 















selling bandaids. sorry about the watermark. it's a popular one with brooke pics.

size...

*NSFW*:


----------



## Illyria99

She was SO beautiful when she was a kid.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yea she was.

i'm not sure if i've posted this before, but i found another from the same shoot today that said they're by andy warhol. i believe it...





from LIFE magazine archives. doesn't say when, what who...




better quality but watermarked...

*NSFW*: 









looks like a show, but not the dress you always see pictures of her walking at valentino couture.





elle wants to be like james






hopefully minus the boy. by pentleton.





james, chloe, and devon aoki by pentleton





life was good?


----------



## motherofearth

^Ugh, corn rows mostly look bad on just everybody


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

probably her biggest regret.


----------



## Maya




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

bardot by gaston paris, 1955

on the set on _Babette Goes to War_...










lauren bacall in 1933, when she was betty joan perske


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

mrs. fanning must not be scanner proficient. i'm assuming that's dior fine shoved up elle's nose.






_Le petit soldat_ on set





not sure where this is at. probably some film fest. they both look like adorable dorks. anna made some mistakes with hats. her sweater is cute.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

no idea who took any of these. they're old.


----------



## Maya

She's so hotttttt!!!!!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Olga Kurylenko*

Very much so, Maya. She deserves more than one photo though.


----------



## Maya

His Name Is Frank said:


> *Olga Kurylenko*
> 
> Very much so, Maya. She deserves more than one photo though.


 Thankssssss... I find her hotter than Mila Jovovich TBH


----------



## MrGrunge

^ That's because only one of them has boobs


----------



## Maya

^ 

I don't know why I'm into Russian chics lately:









Margarita Levieva


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Maya




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

she photographs well. and that's some strange eyelid makeup.


----------



## Maya

Damn bad ass chick!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^google says people like her feet. i think. 

léa and the guy who does french action movies...











the tumblr post i found these in says for Premiére Magazine december. light searching efforts wouldn't confirm, supply larger copies, nor name the photographer. i did find out they are starring together in a _Beauty and the Beast_ movie. these pics are quite beauty and the beast. kinda like jane and serge.


----------



## Maya

^^ Hahaha really? I haven't seen those comments yet about the feet 






She Gorge!!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yeah, that girl's pretty. 



hydroazuanacaine said:


> *NSFW*:


the mother turned 67 today and her little daughter committed suicide on wednesday.






that's kate in the middle. the baby is charlotte gainsbourg.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that is one awesome photo, especially like the quilt. actually have charlotte gainbourg on my playlist and can't wait to see her in the latest von trier film.

regarding léa, ima watch this: Blue.Is.The.Warmest.Color.2013.SUBBED.WORKPRiNT.X264.AC3-PLAYNOW in a few hours. Runtime: 2h:53m. 

excited!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> regarding léa, ima watch this: Blue Is The Warmest Color ... in a few hours.


i am very much looking forward to this movie. criterion blu-ray, february 2014. 




hydroazuanacaine said:


>













not sure who the photographer is. serge is a reasonable guess.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Audrey Hepburn photographed in her suite at The Ritz in Paris, 1964. Photographs by Angela Williams.

    “I just remember Audrey Hepburn in Paris in a huge room, at The Ritz, full of roses. She was wearing Givenchy, the lights were low. She sparkled through the chandelier.” - Angela Williams

more @ http://rareaudreyhepburn.tumblr.com/post/70337857209/audrey-hepburn-photographed-in-her-suite-at-the


----------



## JoeTheStoner

blade runner Polaroids @ http://oldfilmsflicker.com/post/67567075669/blade-runner-polaroids


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

beautiful.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

=)  very. exudes elegance.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i see a boogie.


----------



## Max Power




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

aww, you can see her little dog purse. at first i thought it was just a stuffed animal, but the internet ruined that. doesn't really make a difference. i hear she's a really good driver. 







elle fanning wearing rodarte tee and f/w '10 pants. photo by todd cole. i think her first shoot with him. i can't find the post anymore. but yesterday i tracked the pic down to rodate's twitter account. the best copy i can find. pixilated darling.


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## quiet roar

Maya said:


> ^
> I don't know why I'm into Russian chics lately:



Probably because they are the most attractive.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

*okay now dude's bald head in the middle is annoying me lol 8(


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## motherofearth




----------



## Maya

quiet roar said:


> Probably because they are the most attractive.




Uhuh! Yet another one!


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

intense last name.







tintype by victoria will


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i really wish i liked his movies. 

i know who the girl with the intense last name is now.







by terry richardson. elle wants to party. scary, scary.

elle's been photographed by terry before. she gave him the stare and pouted as told...


*NSFW*: 















he got something different out of her in this recent shot at the chateau marmot. she'd been having too much fun.

she wore a little grandma-cutrain dress too. at an opening for an artist named taryn simon. it's so pretty. there are lots of pics of her in it. hanging out with jared leto. and terry richardson. they should stay away from her. this isn't the size i want, but shows the dress off well...

*NSFW*: 








not sure who it is. will find out for the fashion thread. purse looks like valentino.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

the "intense" last name chick ;p i just typed her full name correctly into google, my mother is polish so i suspect that helped somehow lol.

sweet photos of elle by terry, i recall seeing a couple on terrysdiary.com recently, can't help but see what he is up to now and then. if i was him i'd be giving the thumbs up in every photo too.


----------



## Maya




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^only shows if you open in a new window. good looking guy.



JoeTheStoner said:


> if i was him i'd be giving the thumbs up in every photo too.


right?

elle fanning was of course front row at miu miu...






look at her in her little miu miu coat. she's so pretty. like, so pretty.

she sat with léa and the fashion thread's latest beloved...





youngest and tallest. world is hers.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

oh!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ 






*mother of dragons


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

weird to see her as a brunette. i like her shoes.






the childlike empress. can't find photo credit beyond being from the michael ochs archives.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## Kenickie

damn. the butterfly spaghetti strap really makes this for me. and the thing the fries are in. and the sunglasses.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

mmm fries, im eating the few that made it home, ate like half in the car on the way back. and yes, i bought them just because of the kirsten pic. 






yearbook photos from a movie count right ? 






“If I ever start referring to these as the best years of my life - remind me to kill myself.”


----------



## Karankhurana




----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## jpgrdnr

Jack Gleeson should totally do a sci-fi movie where he's 300 years old and the head of some Intergalactic corporation who has found the means of siphoning the lifeforce from anyone he chooses.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

crazy about the fry container.

in georges hobeika couture fall '13/14 for a _Maleficent_ related event...










pretty.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

by angelo fronton during the filming of _Le petit soldat_


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ beautiful

john slattery. classy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

the clip makes the suit. 


elle fanning by michael hauptman for ASOS Magazine...


----------



## Max Power

She's no Daphne.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nice. reminded me of this kiernan shipka (sally draper) pic. cause of the disney little mermaid sweater.


----------



## Jean-Paul

mmm


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

a shame to see ron with marijuana.

that little girl with the viking name skips class and smokes ciggs. i can tell.

Max referencing the fashion thread always makes my day.


----------



## Jean-Paul

and lest i forget my every-so-often inkling for 'special' 






okay that is really my fav nick offerman photo but this is now mostly because i deleted my tumblr


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^deleted tumblr?


elle fanning threw the opening pitch at a baseball game. https://vine.co/v/MDBW0MFB9x6. cute.











apparently that's a solid celebrity opening pitch. i'm impressed.

oh! and her socks...

*NSFW*:


----------



## Maya




----------



## Kenickie

elle fanning adorable.







Ruth Wilson for Flaunt magazine, photo by ioulex, styling by Masayo Kishi.


----------



## Milenka

Matilda
Oh cool Leon )))) classic


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n




----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## Waffle Sock

Tais Araujo


----------



## quiet roar

Maya said:


>



Quite possibly the ugliest bathing suit I have ever seen.


----------



## Waffle Sock

^Lol ?. Upon second look, it is pretty tacky.


----------



## Kenickie

Emilia Clarke






Lea Sedyoux by Eric Guillemain. I've never seen so many pictures of a woman crying. I wonder how she feels about it, every time someone asks her to cry? someone should make a tumblr. leasedyouxcrying.tumblr.com.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

thought of anna and maria/jeanne d'arc when i first saw that. 

that ruth picture reminds me of a 90s nickelodeon character. pretty cool.

crosspost because SO has all the good king pics, i'm lazy, and i don't want a photoless...






by vava ribeiro


oh, and crazy that's sally draper. only on season two.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ /me fans self. 



hydroazuanacaine said:


> oh, and crazy that's sally draper. only on season two.


know what'cha mean, it's a trip when ya see an actor/actress grow up on the tele. got the same feeling watching the kids on game of thrones. 

not sure year.  2010 ?





2014


----------



## Leegrow

Trailer Park Boys is an absolute classic.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^funny stuff.

damn, four years makes a bunch of difference to a kid.

elle fanning went to comic con for an animated film she's a voice in...






if you zoom out, her outfit is not class. silly, boring dress -- christopher kane -- and heels with pointed toes. i like the straps out of context and her fun eye liner and nails match. yellow nail polish is what life's about. she wore really over the top rings too, but i think they're a slight miss and this isn't the fashion thread anyway. edit: oh, i suppose they're part of the outfit...


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> Lea Sedyoux by Eric Guillemain. I've never seen so many pictures of a woman crying. I wonder how she feels about it, every time someone asks her to cry? someone should make a tumblr. leasedyouxcrying.tumblr.com.



I  her


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ like wise

hmm i do dig christopher kane. kinda feel opposite, dress is silly but ok imo. the eye liner is  bit too much for my taste, i can see your pov as well tho.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JackiePeyton

I love John Cusack. He can do anything.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

this is the dopest photo of james and this is by far the best copy i've ever seen ... 






by davide sorrenti. props to http://jamesrushfirthphotography.tumblr.com for finding such a nice scan.

edit:
keeps with the aesthetic of Joe's chloe photo.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Pam Grier
"Foxy Brown"


----------



## Waffle Sock

I really love this pic of Olga Kurylenko:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ as do i, i think i even set it as my desktop background while back.



hydroazuanacaine said:


> this is the dopest photo of james and this is by far the best copy i've ever seen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by davide sorrenti. props to http://jamesrushfirthphotography.tumblr.com for finding such a nice scan.
> 
> edit:
> keeps with the aesthetic of Joe's chloe photo.



nice find, i've been enamored with that pic for some time. 

have you seen this set,  Matsudo F/W 1996 photographed by Nan Goldin ? ( appears to be no info on a brand named "matsudo" lol ) 






nineteen motherfucking six . check for nan goldin photography, recall reading your post "now its the photographer" in the _other _thread 

fuck now i'm tryna remember this photographer... which i know i will never remember but it will bug for me for awhile


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

nan goldin is good stuff. had seen a couple, but not all that are in your link. nice find to you as well. it's cool she didn't OD and is still around taking dark, appealing photos. hers of ondria in rodarte are relatively new, and oh so pretty. so are girls smoking cigarettes on film. nice photo, Waffle Sock. ondria and james kinda remind me of each other. beautiful, but scary, distant, and hardened.

some milla ...





not sure who by, but she's wearing christian lacroix





by michael grecco to promote a tv show, in '88


----------



## Waffle Sock

Shit. Now i feel guilty for not posting Mila Jovovich 1st


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> nan goldin is good stuff. had seen a couple, but not all that are in your link. nice find to you as well. it's cool she didn't OD and is still around taking dark, appealing photos. hers of ondria in rodarte are relatively new, and oh so pretty. so are girls smoking cigarettes on film. nice photo, Waffle Sock. ondria and james kinda remind me of each other. beautiful, but scary, distant, and hardened.
> 
> some milla ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure who by, but she's wearing christian lacroix



i love that lacroix. love love love it. girl doesn't hurt either.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i suddenly feel the urge to wear denim after seeing the pic on the couch.



Kenickie said:


> i love that lacroix.


anytime lacroix is mentioned my brain immediately plays this abfab scene...


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## JoeTheStoner

órale vato. we're tryin to see that product.


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## Kenickie

Sophie Turner by Kristin Vicari. London, England, July 2014. No info about the clothes. Necklaces belong to Sophie.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ She is soooo beautiful.


----------



## quiet roar

^^ Hey there, you! Nice to "see" you again.

Can't agree with your post though - don't find her attractive, at all.


----------



## AmorRoark

Hi q_r. 

STFU


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

anna karina by frank horvat. for Jours de France, 1959. dress nina ricci.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

sweater tied around the waist


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## teenagetragedy




----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

^Irresponsible, lol


----------



## teenagetragedy

TouchN' Stuff Blvd said:


> ^Irresponsible, lol


 hehe 8)


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

Born December 3, 1960 ( thank u tumblr )

check "still alice" full of feels. probably fav actress now.


----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


> Born December 3, 1960 ( thank u tumblr )
> 
> check "still alice" full of feels. probably fav actress now.



still alice killed me. terribly sad. i'm actually watching a single man right now.


----------



## Smoky

beautiful film still ^
Just watched a single man yesterday


----------



## JoeTheStoner

its from a w magazine spread http://wmagazine.tumblr.com/tagged/julianne-moore

gotta view _a single man_ again, i recall seeing it once when it came out and found some good discussion on the imdb page about it. 

feel ya, kenickie. _alice_ is one of those films i gotta "prepare" for. emotions


----------



## tribal girl

Julianne Moore is like a fine wine.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ so true. /me sips inexpensive cabernet %)

so i just learned gillian anderson isn't a natural red head (these things matter)


----------



## Smoky

Love Julianne Moore…


----------



## tribal girl

I have a bit of a thing for Gena Rowlands right now. I watched_ *A Woman Under the Influence*_ (1974) for the first time last night and I was completely mesmerised. Part of me wanted to watch because she was so beautiful, and part of me was watching between my fingers because her performance was so raw and real. Bella.


----------



## Smoky

[/IMG]


----------



## Erikmen

Smoky said:


> Love Julianne Moore…



Yes, of course. I remember seeing her play Sarah Palin. 
Fantastic acting. She almost literally changed to become a real Sarah in real life!!
And that is just one of her greatest movie. 
I love them all.


----------



## Smoky

tribal girl said:


> I have a bit of a thing for Gena Rowlands right now. I watched_ *A Woman Under the Influence*_ (1974) for the first time last night and I was completely mesmerised. Part of me wanted to watch because she was so beautiful, and part of me was watching between my fingers because her performance was so raw and real. Bella.



I once watched all Cassavete's films.  I love Gena Rowlands. 'Faces' is a good one as well… Nick and Gena made a lot of films together.. She is truly beautiful


----------



## Kenickie

Kate Winslet


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ love it


----------



## Kenickie

Sally Field, age 19, 1966


----------



## Smoky

wow so young ^


----------



## bunukas




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## alasdairm

Smoky said:


>


this could be anybody - who is it?

alasdair


----------



## Smoky

good point, lol. i think it was from ' a woman under the influence ' (cassavetes, director below)
gena rolands, peter falk.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

going to see "big eyes" tomorrow and a cool photo of amy adams just popped up on tumblr...


----------



## Cruffatin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ head-on, great film. remember sibel kekilli was in it and was surprised to see when she landed the role of "shae" in game of thrones.


----------



## Cruffatin

think that might be my favourite film.. not that i can really pick a favourite but i think that might just be it.  didnt recognise her in game of thrones for 2 years, shes just so shit hot in head on.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Smoky

From my brother's recent film. The Wait


----------



## Kenickie

Diane Lane


----------



## Smoky

Ahh, always liked her. Loved her role in The Outsiders


----------



## herbavore

JoeTheStoner said:


> going to see "big eyes" tomorrow and a cool photo of amy adams just popped up on tumblr...



What did you think of it, Joe? I really liked the movie but there were so many things that made no sense (like people that had bought her work in the park not coming forward with their Keane's and knowing she did them). I was a teenager during that travesty and all I remember is my mother making gagging sounds every time we passed a Keane anywhere.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

herbavore said:


> What did you think of it, Joe? I really liked the movie but there were so many things that made no sense (like people that had bought her work in the park not coming forward with their Keane's and knowing she did them). I was a teenager during that travesty and all I remember is my mother making gagging sounds every time we passed a Keane anywhere.


i know sometimes it is hard to let shit slide but i enjoyed it very much. been a fan of tim burton for the longest, felt it still had his touch but toned it down to fit the content. christopher waltz has become a fav to watch + amy adams was great too. felt good after it ended and about how the situation turned out in real life. it's a good movie you can put on and the whole family can enjoy. 

o and i was unfamiliar with keane and just started to learn about her when i found out about the movie, so that was cool  there's other things to think about it, like how would her art be seen if he she never met walter. yea, he was a conman but that means he could sell the paintings. male/female i loved that scene when she tried to sell one of her own in the different style and started going off about numerology.

_“People think because it’s photography it’s not worth as much, and because it’s a woman artist, you’re still not getting as much – there’s still definitely that happening. I’m still really competitive when it comes to, I guess, the male painters and male artists. I still think that’s really unfair.” _– Cindy Sherman


----------



## JoeTheStoner

really like the necklace w/ safety pin. safety pin, much punk rock.


----------



## teenagetragedy

^ love her. she's cool






emily browning


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ sweet photo.

Léa Seydoux / AnOther Magazine


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^such a well rounded actress. 

happy belated birthday to elle fanning. seventeen. she must be busy with school and movies; only thing i've seen as of late is Marie Claire Indonesia ...






by mark abrahams. she gave him the stare, but he didn't do any good with it. 

he shot dakota at some point as well, with better results ...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

damn fine portrait. that leather jacket is dope, a quick google "elle fanning vuitton leather" confirms my suspicion.






reminds me of another b/w sigourney weaver shoot that caught my eye awhile back http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/sigourney-weaver


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

you dig that, huh? elle in the photos is growing on me, with her rebel girl hair. but that jacket must be for Joe. elle fanning editorial without a dress ...


----------



## razdaddy

Awesome photos!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hydroazuanacaine said:


> but that jacket must be for Joe. elle fanning editorial without a dress ...


now that you mention it, it does seem past pics of her posted have always been dresses. 

the jacket... it has more to do with it being from the spring 2014 collection, which was the final show marc jacobs did for the house. i just so happen to catch the live stream at like 2am or something. edie campbell opened, philip glass soundtrack, beautiful set design. it was a "moment"


----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


> now that you mention it, it does seem past pics of her posted have always been dresses.
> 
> the jacket... it has more to do with it being from the spring 2014 collection, which was the final show marc jacobs did for the house. i just so happen to catch the live stream at like 2am or something. edie campbell opened, philip glass soundtrack, beautiful set design. it was a "moment"



damn that sounds fucking amazing. 

kstew is doing chanel eyewear this year. one of the frames is absolutely insane and i want them desperately regardless of how they'd look on my face






this is fashion thread material but where the gang goes fashion goes too so who cares


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

carl taking studio photos in his sunglasses. i like the clean-cut take on kstew's androgynous look.

sounds nice, Joe. and yeah, i'm all about that dress.

this is a cross post from the fashion thread, but i need to. found it again when making the abrahams post, and all i'll i've been doing since is staring at this photo ...


----------



## Max Power

I'll allow this fashion shitpost-, er I mean, CROSSposting because, and ONLY because, hydro is a part of the shenanigans.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

aww thanks, Max. i know you like to run a tight ship around here. we'll keep it on theme or take it to the appropriate place, promise. 

do a lot less people post in F&T? this thread is starting to look like a page in the fashion thread because that's pretty much who's posting. people are dying off and not being sufficiently replaced. fuck these multiplying drug subforums. bluelight should reshuffle things for a month so the new bluelighters realize there's potential for interaction and community on here beyond posting don't mix benzos and alcohol 500 times a day.

edit: and i actually was trying. but as long as we're already called out ... all clothes rodarte, photo by todd cole for Dossier


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lol yea. couldn't say if the drug forums are growing but the other non-drug ones film/music seem to be the least active from what i see. was way more active few years ago. can't make any sense of it =/ who doesn't like to get high and talk about movie and music ?!

anywho not soo fashionshitposting but i love _the knick_, especially cause the period piece costumes.

clive owen / andre holland  on set 





o and it's jack nicholson's bday ? tumblr says so,


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> aww thanks, Max. i know you like to run a tight ship around here. we'll keep it on theme or take it to the appropriate place, promise.
> 
> do a lot less people post in F&T? this thread is starting to look like a page in the fashion thread because that's pretty much who's posting. people are dying off and not being sufficiently replaced. fuck these multiplying drug subforums. bluelight should reshuffle things for a month so the new bluelighters realize there's potential for interaction and community on here beyond posting don't mix benzos and alcohol 500 times a day.
> 
> edit: and i actually was trying. but as long as we're already called out ... all clothes rodarte, photo by todd cole for Dossier



I just want MrGrunge back.

and junctionalfunkie. (RIP  )

AmorRoark is cool, too, I guess.

HNIF & tribal_girl (who is like Bizarro Hydro)

Pander Bear

Mariacallas

lostandfound

Those are the cinephiles I miss the most, off the top of my head. Especially the first two. F&T was a better place when they were all here.


----------



## Bill

Ahem


----------



## Max Power

You still post all the time, brah. The Boardwalk Empire thread is around here somewhere.


----------



## Bill

Rip be n ts


----------



## teenagetragedy

loving these photos of Aubrey Plaza


----------



## JoeTheStoner

teenagetragedy said:


> loving these photos of Aubrey Plaza


as do i. an unconventional pairing, sweater+bikini = %)

thandie newton


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

brigitte by walter carone


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

elle by damon heath


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

worthwhile Vogue editorials are few and far between, making this most recent with elle such a pleasant surprise ...





by angelo pennetta, wearing miu miu fall '15

posted another great from the same editorial in the fashion thread.


----------



## Asclepius

^Hello, my  love. Purdy.  














Purdier...imo


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

hey, Asclepius! good to see you posting again. hope all has been well. while gentlemen have never been my favorite subject, i gotta say that's quite the photograph.


----------



## Max Power

Looks like Hemingway mixed with Bukowski with a touch of _Mad Men_.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

jane birkin on the set of _Wonderwall_, 1968

it's usually too difficult to figure out who took these 60s french actress photos, and unfortunately this one is not an exception. full size


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

this is a repost, but found in much better quality and with credit ...






anna karina by raymond cauchetier, 1960. on the set of _Une femme est une femme_.


----------



## Max Power

Nice one.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

glad you like it, Max. 

the quest for quality copies sorrenti's james king photographs is arduous and of rare reward, but i found a little something this morning ...






from a Russh Magazine blog post. the original was taken around 1995.

not the size nor quality i'm after, but beats the only copy i've seen of the more notorious photo from this set ...

*NSFW*: 





			
				JoeTheStoner said:
			
		

>






really wish i could find copies of their photos from Dune Magazine ...






same issue has some worthwhile photos of chloe sevigny by terry richardson.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

brigitte bardot's bottom ...






by patrick morin, 1961. on the set of _Vie privée_.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

good stuff as always mane. 

watched melancholia the other night, fitting for this time of year. so...

Kirsten Dunst at the Cannes Film Festival premiere of The Virgin Suicides in 1999





Lars von Trier Accepts Ban from Cannes


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

great photo of kirsten.

anyone discerning enough to frequent the fashion thread has already seen this, but i have content worth of cross posting for those who don't ...






elle fanning wearing gucci spring '16 at the premiere of _Trumbo_ (full size)

vs runway ...

*NSFW*:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

enchanted by elle fanning. bewitched by the model, the glass frames compliment her facial structure nicely. 






 Thandie Newton from http://rankinphoto.tumblr.com/


----------



## JoeTheStoner

scrollin through likes, waitin for flooring ppl to come by... so MORE ;p


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

socks and open-toe heels are too cool. 

on set photos by brigitte lacombes ...





john malkovich, uma thurman, and swoosie kurtz on the set of _Dangerous Liaisons_, at château de maisons-laffitte in france, 1988






sofia coppola and kirsten dunst on the set of _Marie Antoinette_, at château de pontchartrain in france, 2005


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

80/90s thread got me thinkin about_ killing zoe_ and just a coincidence it stars the guy above, ^ eric stoltz

julie delpy


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that julie delpy photo is dope. smoking is so cool.






another of anna and godard by cauchetier on the set of _Une femme est une femme _






source didn't credit the photographer, but gave the following caption, "Kevin Spacey backstage after winning his Oscar for American Beauty. He recalls the room spinning and presenter Dianne Wiest telling him to 'just breathe.'"


i posted a 500p wide version of this photo a few years ago, but just found it at (non-blownup) 630p wide ...





brooke shields by pieter van acker, 1975

still unfortunately small for such an eerie photo of someone beautiful. in trying to find a larger copy, i found a baby brooke photo i'd never seen before ...


*NSFW*: 










not up to par with the black & whites ...


*NSFW*:


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

elle fanning by angelo pennetta. wearing gucci.


----------



## quiet roar

hydroazuanacaine said:


> socks and open-toe heels are too cool.



Lol, no they're not.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

nice bump.


some more elle ...





dress is marc jacobs






both photos by boo george for vogue australia. styled by christine centenera.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

shelley duvall on the set of _Brewster McCloud_, 1970. the source, warner archive, doesn't credit the photographer. Joe gets credit for finding the photo.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

elle fanning in chanel by edouard caupeil








shelley duvall on the set of _The Shining_. presumably taken by kubrick. looks like it started out as polaroid peel-apart but was scanned, printed in a book, and then scanned again.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

elle fanning by mathieu zazzo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ for some reason, i'm thinkin the faded blue... this gives off presidential realness. she looks like she could be related to a kennedy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

whatup, Joe! welcome back to bluelight. thrilled you're back. this thread was getting pretty lonely.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

most of the ol' favorite threads needa shot of life! 

may of seen this






Interview Germany September 2016

Isabelle Huppert by Sharif Hamza

"the piano teacher" will always be what i remember her from. she looks very "in control" here. i like it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i bet she plays a worthwhile villain. cool shot. reminds me of cruella deville


----------



## JoeTheStoner

O man, you haven't seen the movie ? She plays such a twisted character, and the best part is it is very "believable" not like psycho/horror... just mental/perverted.

wonder what michael haneke has done recently... dude has always been exploring the dark corners of the mind...



> In December 2015, French media reported that Michael Haneke would reunite with Amour actors Isabelle Huppert and Jean-Louis Trintignant for his newest project Happy End, with the European migrant crisis potentially forming the backdrop of the film's plot.



im down.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

DONE!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yo i was just thinkin of paz de lu huerta cause, well.. nvm anyways i was like she do something new ? then  "The film follows a young woman living in a small desert town in Nevada, who becomes romantically involved with a female drifter who leads her into a life of drugs, stripping, and psychedelic spiritual experiences. "  

like i had my fair share of nevada desert experiences. 

excited to see this. lets fkn go ppl


----------



## acheter

My favorite is http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l8wq4wWNJo1qdunp5o1_500.jpg


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ aye homie wrap img tags around that url. or enter it in after you click ^ pic icon up there.

nice pic. i especially like the exposed concrete bathroom. 

dude mentioned spun in last movie thread. got me thinkin how ill brittany murphy was. yo and clueless, girl..... man she was cool af.






obvs fine af. i love that trashy tweaker look.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i always think tara reid is dead because of her. and bill murray because of robin williams. 

that's quite the tile floor. reminds me of an alejandro jodorowsky film. i've never seen one, but i'm pretty sure they look like that still.






"chloë sevigny photographed by alexis dahan at her birthday party at the beatrice inn, 2007"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i know that look, as i'm sure you do as well. sometimes a picture captures a moment perfectly, that is one. dig the antique surroundings as well. she is another one that is really up there on the cool list.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

brooke getting metered in valentino. not sure who gets the photo credit.


----------



## thelung

Olivia Munn is so hot!


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

in no way did i mean for there to be an alien connection with this one, it just happened. honestly... (maybe this doesn't count cause it's a still from a film, maybe i'm over thinking, perhaps the swipe a screenshot thread... whatevs this will do lol 






you ever get that feeling...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

awesome _Alien_ set photo. 


elle trying out her cara snarl. teeth ring instead of lion tattoo ...






from her instagram


----------



## JoeTheStoner

that is a bad ass pic. im wondering about the teeth ring. like teeth jewelry / art whatever weirds me out. but that is a cool ring.. would i wear one myself... hmm. yo that would be cool for halloween. IM SO GOING TO FIND ONE LOL amazon here i come


----------



## JoeTheStoner

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMPORO7gOgN/

fuck the lannisters 






i'm so stoned rn eatin ice cream


----------



## quiet roar

Awesome.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

totally!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

billy idol + drew / demi


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

appreciating the zsófia psotta pic, Joe. and yeah, too bad her IMDB page is blank other than _White God_.

barrymore photo is doll. even at that age, immediately makes me think of _Donnie Darko_.

barely know who this is, but love the photo (via Kenickie) ...





demi moore in the 80s. if i ever find photographer credit, i'll update. 


in trying to find the photographer, found ...





isabelle adjani by jean-claude deutsch, 1973


and then when i went to tumblr to host the image, top post in my feed included ...





isabelle by claude azoulay, 1974 in paris


fucking hats, but she still looks cute in both.


----------



## Max Power

I never photograph as well as these guys.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ try imitating jim morrison in the mirror.

dro! i didn't know i needed those isabelle pics in my life this morning. the one in the straw hat... i'm melting.

70s parisian chic man... i want to recreate her coat in the last one. 

i recall the demi one, the button pin reminds me of a certain song _Sky Ferreira - Night Time, My Time (2013)\01 Boys.mp3_ gonna be a good day :D


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yeah, that's a cute button huh. oh man, i'm so funny. 

i figured that's what Max looks like. the smirk seems to match his personality. before that, i thought he was an obese, pimply nerd.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hydroazuanacaine said:


> yeah, that's a cute button huh. oh man, i'm so funny.
> 
> i figured that's what Max looks like. the smirk seems to match his personality. before that, i thought he was an obese, pimply nerd.



 Max


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

indeed. 


more from elle's (public) instagram ...






on fuji instax wide 300 film (shot sideways). i assume haloween related given the date it was posted, though she really is a fairy princess. 

hard to remember what i've mentioned here, but (probably again) she is very into analog photography -- mann's her favorite. she shoots on 35mm, but it looks like she's been getting into integral film -- beyond the trendy instax mini 8 -- including either expired polaroid film or impossible project film through a polaroid camera ...

*NSFW*: 









both expired polaroid and impossible project film are extremely finicky and difficult to use. i assume the duds she's displaying in her layout are genuine. awesome that she's trying her hand at it. 

she just did a fun looking shoot for Schön! Magazine. once i have time to find the best copies, i'll be sharing.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

did she spark your interest in analog photography and sally mann ? or was it like totally coincidental, rad either way.

lookin forward to the magazine pics


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

coincidental. at least directly. i first discovered elle in a movie by a director who's a huge analog proponent that refuses to shoot digital. then her participation in a series indie fashion publications that feature large amounts of analog photography like _A Magazine_, _Lula_, and _Self Service_ cemented the appeal. so that we both like photography and analog film makes sense. she's certainly among those who have fueled my interest, through her role as a subject. 

and saying sally mann is your favorite photographer is like saying michael jackson is your favorite musician -- definitely a cool coincidence, but not quite statistically shocking.

both coincidental enough to be pleasent discoveries!


looks like Schön! Magazine is yet to post online and that the highest quality leak/preview is elle's instgram and some twitter account ...










dress is rodarte. not sure about the glasses or wings.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

that's rad how shit comes together like that. 

in love with what i see. the dog pose w/ pink hair... brilliant.

i have a slight fascination with the kitschy decor. cool stuff.


----------



## theMerovingian




----------



## theMerovingian




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## acheter




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sweet suitcase. nice find, Joe. 

welcome, theMerovingian and acheter. that b&w of the guy sparking his cigg is a popular one. 


james king and her boy davide sorrenti. by tiziano magni. not sure what year. certainly before 1997 ...






looks like peel apart film. which is now discontinued by all major manufactures.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

more james by tiziano magni ...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

elle by beau grealy for C Magazine. dress and jacket are alexander mcqueen. rings are stefere. heels are christian louboutin.

source





brigitte bardot by edward quinn at cannes, 1956


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hydroazuanacaine said:


> more james by tiziano magni ...



hey, you know how i get about these things. it is that time of the year as well... emotions run high, so trust me when i say this is beyond words. haven't seen it before and you know how long we have been posting king


----------



## achat

http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr329/JoeTheStoner/70.jpg


----------



## JoeTheStoner

achat said:


> http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr329/JoeTheStoner/70.jpg


check this one too  http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr329/JoeTheStoner/cantwearskinnyjeans.gif

thanks for that, i like seeing my old pics and how long i been gettin money in any state lol

* damn memories 

now stop being weird and back on topic 

Emma Stone in Helmut Lang photographed by Matthias Vriens-McGrath for Glamour, May 2011.






Emma Stone in Giorgio Armani photographed by Mario Testino, US Vogue, July 2012.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

looking good in helmut lang.








brigitte smoking ciggs and receiving diamonds in rome, 1956


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

james king by simon pentleton in nyc, sometime in the 90s


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ my goodness. fr tho that lighting is like narcotic, as is the red comforter.

sometimes i put the chandelier bulb on to sleep. a messy bed in the morning with the warm light on looks so chill LOL. anyways


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> that lighting is like narcotic, as is the red comforter.



common colors from that period and movement, huh. the yellow glow and with contrasting red. same model, same period, different photographer ...











you know the one, also basking in the red and yellow glow ...






davide sorrenti by older brother, mario. has the loving yet peering stare of sally mann's Immediate Family photos. look at that little hand; crazy it's the same one that focused the above photos. probably the arm into which he shot his last. not an actor, but i think that'll slide in the anarchistic society F&T has become.




JoeTheStoner said:


> sometimes i put the chandelier bulb on to sleep. a messy bed in the morning with the warm light on looks so chill LOL.


your own slice of heroin chic. i like it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

well bless nyc back in the day and "affordable" rent for the beautiful lighting/colors/ backdrop ?


man i don't feel right lookin at it now the sun is out, i'll be back in the evening in my feelings with a spliff.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^brigitte all by walter carone, 1952






on some set. maybe _Et Dieu... créa la femme_.


----------



## Asclepius

theMerovingian said:


>



I am not a gay man, nor was I in my zenith, in the '80's. Yet the lust of a gay 80's man is in me, now.

--------------------------------------------------

Hydro, you post the most beautiful pics - some 'eye' on you!


----------



## Asclepius

acheter said:


>



He is truly, a beautiful creature.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

madeline madrigal is one of the illest roles everrrrrrrr. man watchin dredd all night on pills /me kisses fingertips *magnifiqué !


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Helen Mirren


----------



## Snake_Eyes




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

tadanobu asano. yo this was kakihari in ichi the killer. "translator" in silence. sauce!


----------



## theMerovingian

George Jung Better days for oul johnny I fear.


----------



## theMerovingian

Bill Paxton who sadly passed away last saturday. RIP

Him as a L.A Punk


----------



## theMerovingian




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

very cool. reeks on tumblr.

bruce weber took lots of photos of her over a span of years. published in 1994 for who knows ...






maybe for a project titled Branded Youth. photographing beautiful little girls and then labeling it commentary on youth exploitation is class.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

oh, nice. man... i gotta put on black swan rn. you should try to recreate that photo, practice lighting 

btw dro, i'm listening to http://showstudio.com/project/in_camera/wolfgang_tillmans  you would definitely find it interesting.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Shannon Doherty by Michel Comte

this speaks to me...


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Eva Green


----------



## JoeTheStoner

dope photos ^

richard kiel  RIP


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Captain Spaulding - Sid Haig


----------



## theMerovingian

Johnny Depp


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Ruth Negga~ exceptional in _Preacher_






-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







https://www.bluelight.org/vb/thread...discussion?p=14127459&viewfull=1#post14127459


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that is a great pic. 

never heard of the show, lookin into it...


----------



## theMerovingian

^^ agree on the awesome pic of ruth negga that unbelievable irish chic.

Preacher is very good mate, you should check it out. Season 1 and 2 out. Highly entertaining with kickass highly interesting characters.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

got another actress getting dressed with her dog, Joe ...



not the most professional scan, but appreciate them sharing such a cool print. caption did not credit photographer, just "bardot 1950s." a large format negative of this must exist somewhere, begging for a drum scan.


----------



## Asclepius

Stunning.


Personally, dont get crushes but am fascinated by some.

http://i4.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article5738632.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/Dame-Judi-Dench-in-her-role-as-Elizabeth-I.jpg

That steely bitterness is bewitching. Any actress that lured me into watching a film of Queen Victoria must have some allure.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## quiet roar

She's ace!!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

whatup, Joe. great bump.

pretty still, Ebow.




by benny horne for The PORTER Edit. dress simone rocha, bow hair clip jennifer behr.

she’s in an upcoming _Maleficent_ sequel. first one was bland but i’m not gonna complain about her playing a princess again.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ethereal

adjective
1.
extremely delicate and light in a way that seems too perfect for this world.
"her ethereal beauty"
synonyms:	delicate, exquisite, dainty, elegant, graceful


----------



## alasdairm

quite probably the sexiest woman on the planet:






alasdair


----------



## d1nach

https://consequenceofsound.net/2015...ts-new-concert-film-the-1989-world-tour-live/

This is my favorite photo its of taylor swift. Not because its the photo i think she looks the best. But its because when I was put into involentary inpatient I had a few pictures but this picture was big it took up like half a page. And, it gave me comfort just staring blankly at it for probably hours as I didnt know how long id be here for and to stay calm and cool.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

d1nach said:


> https://consequenceofsound.net/2015...ts-new-concert-film-the-1989-world-tour-live/
> 
> This is my favorite photo its of taylor swift. Not because its the photo i think she looks the best. But its because when I was put into involentary inpatient I had a few pictures but this picture was big it took up like half a page. And, it gave me comfort just staring blankly at it for probably hours as I didnt know how long id be here for and to stay calm and cool.



that's wild. her music keeps me sane, so i totally dig what you're saying. proof https://youtu.be/ztePOFO3GZE


----------



## SheWasLvL18

[video]http://www.break.com/video/bilbo-baggins-loves-giving-the-finger-2544911[/video]

I just love his voice too


----------



## Asclepius

^ lol awesome


----------



## d1nach




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^  yaaas


----------



## JoeTheStoner

90s man.... /me sniffles


----------



## freesolo123




----------



## Jeanpauldash

https://ibb.co/kgMMOV

I can't photo. Kirsten dunst


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Imgur.com > New Post > Browse > select image > (hover over the top right corner of the image) > "v" > Get Shared Links > BBC Code


----------



## Save




----------



## Jeanpauldash

Https://goo.gl/images/9MBxUC


----------



## Jeanpauldash

https://goo.gl/images/7ZJSTX

Gemma wards a model...oh yeah well


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Abbie Cornish


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

nice to see this thread happening. 

short hair and motorcycle jacket work well for 90s angelina.



Jeanpauldash said:


> I can't photo. Kirsten dunst


dope



Jeanpauldash said:


> Gemma wards a model...oh yeah well


she?s a mermaid in one of the pirates movies. qualifies. 





bardot in cortina d?ampezzo, italy, 1958. can?t find photographer credit. on cell phone, so will update later if this copy is no good res.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Love her. My next hair goal.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^where were you in the time of the fashion thread?







mia goth by willy vanderperre. on the set of _Suspiria (2018)_. for V Magazine.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

https://goo.gl/images/Cx2JC4

I like sixties playmates photos. I can't remember the the name of my favorite one. She has dark hair and is sitting on a rug with her legs folded under her. Huge eyelashes.

https://goo.gl/images/aqePVi


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Ezra miller
https://ibb.co/D8dv9NS


----------



## Jeanpauldash

River pheonix repping peta

https://ibb.co/N6pgMSn


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Asclepius

Save said:


>



lol


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

bardot by who knows


more mia ... 





by luc coiffait




by angelo pennetta


the prettiest princess in pigtails and miu miu ...




ripped from her instagram (from the html, not screen shots)


by pascal le segretain (getty)


----------



## brexit

She is simply awesome. She is my idol of beauty and grace. I have a lot of high-quality photos taking up too much space on my hard drive
But thanks God I have found an image shrinker app such as  Movavi Photo Editor (https://www.movavi.com/support/how-to/how-to-shrink-picture-size.html) works pretty well for me


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^idolization is the best sin. welcome to the thread. though i can't help but to suspect you're spam.






by robert r mcelroy. love those gray blue eyes





see her earrings? one's a cloud and the other is a thunderbolt. fucking adorable





thirteen, modeling her retainer





beautiful unibrow





chicken pox scars



was checking out top 10 lists of the world's most expensive photos. "Spiritual America," a print of richard prince's appropriated photo of gary gross's photo of 10-year-old baby brook, is ranked 2nd or 3rd at $3.97 million usd in a 2014 christie's auction. same photo scottland yard made the tate remove before opening an exhibit, under threat of obscenity charges.

in 1990, a county prosecutor indicted the then director of the cincinnati contemporary arts center on obscenity charges for mapplethorpe photos. the museum left the photos up and beat the charges in court. dennis barrie is the director's name. what a hero. a couple years ago the cac hung a few of them again -- along with works from other artists that have faced criticism and censorship -- in a exhibit on the concept of obscenity. only time i've seen a sally mann print in person. place is cincinnati's gem.


----------



## Kenickie

why isn't this in the stupid fashion thread. 

i subscribed to playboy last year because it was finally time to put my money where my mouth is. i love it. i regret nothing. there are many many american publications out there, and so many of them are great for their own reasons, but i've chosen my side. Playboy is the greatest American publication and is the most important thing to come out of Chicago besides Enrico Fermi and Phillip K. Dick. 

anyway Ezra Miller posed NOT NAKED but in frilly shit for Playboy for the 65th anniversary issue. One of the photos was my phone background for a WHOLE MONTH which is a big deal for me -- I usually change it once a week.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

now what are you gonna buy at airports?




medium format contact sheet of brigitte in st. tropez, by philippe halsman, 1955

"safety film" means you can't use it to burn up nazis in a theater.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> now what are you gonna buy at airports?


Granta, assuming the airport is classy enough. 

not an actor, or an actress, but cinematic enough for these purposes.

Kate Bush. photo taken I think by her older brother. Little, Brown is supposed to publish a photo book of all his photos of Kate but unsure if that ever happened.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

bohemian doll


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

by chloe rosey on portra 400. what a risk for such a moment.

i've been making an effort to be bolder with shutter speed as of late. an effort to be bolder with all technical aspects. instead of finding something that works and leaning on it. i scared myself away from low shutter speeds with my first roll. recovering has taken too long. also street and the risk of getting stuck on a roll has scared me away from low speed film and open apertures. when i first started, i shot everything wide open.  i didn't know what aperture was. so i thought, "man, if i use f1.8 i can photograph anything at 1/60 or above and never fuck a shot." my shots depended on meticulous focus and i thought that's just the way photography was. since, i've found bland comfort in tight apertures. i never focus. often don't look through my viewfinder because i don't shoot above 50mm and know the wide focal lengths by brail, which is dumb. don't even know if my lenses and rangefinders are accurate. who cares? stop down and shoot. that's restrictive too if you let it become a crutch.


----------



## Meth_headAussieIV

(Al Pacino)



(Heath Ledger)




(Taissa Famiga  sexy as fuckk) ;P 










(Eric Bana) 






(Christian Bale)


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

james king by davide sorrenti for Dune Magazine, 1996





by rose hartman on her 21st birthday, 2000

it's a crop of this photo ...

*NSFW*: 







which i cannot find without watermarks








audrey hepburn by dennis stock during the filming of Sabrina, 1954


----------



## JoeTheStoner

I have learned so many things, Father. Not just how to make vichyssoise or calf's head with sauce vinaigrette, but a much more important recipe. I have learned how to live, how to be _in_ the world and _of_ the world, and not just to stand aside and watch. And I will never, never again run away from life, or from love, either.


----------



## Ganjcat

I'm gonna say it.. I don't think Marilyn Monroe is that good looking


----------



## Shady's Fox

Evan Peters.








Adrien Brody






Jack Nicholson









Lily Collins


and the most fav actor?

ME

shady


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

thanks for sharing some goodies, Shady. 

pete, you edgy fuck. 




she still posts her analog photos to instagram from time to time. she scans the print -- come on, elle; play in the digital darkroom -- but it's dope she's printing! silver gelatin in her school lab.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Reminds me of little Isabelle Fuhrmans.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Winona Ryder was so sexy & cute with that haircut in her 'Reality Bites' days:





More recent pics:


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Evan Rachel Wood
Hope you guys enjoy these as much as I do! ?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

CoastTwoCoast said:


>


_there was my Riviera love peering at me over dark glasses_








carole andré by i don't know. the girl at the end of _Dillinger is Dead_.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Pete556 said:


> I'm gonna say it.. I don't think Marilyn Monroe is that good looking



Me neither. I mean she was sure pretty but nothing special. Also, I'd hate myself if I was that fat.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Not gone through this topic before but I love it. Feels like I'm on tumblr.
Thank God there is websites to get around it's new "adult content" ban.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

this thread is much better curated than tumblr. post! let’s see what photos you love from your collection.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

heather langenkamp and the hand of special effects designer jim doyle. photo likely by mimi craven.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

hydroazuanacaine said:


> this thread is much better curated than tumblr. post! let’s see what photos you love from your collection.



What are the rules? Just anyone as long as they act?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

no idea what the rules are. i very much doubt you are going to violate them. yeah, you can post who you want.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Alexander Skarsgard aka Eric from True Blood


^ I wouldn't mind having Sookie AND Eric at the same time. Thank you.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Alex Pettyfer:


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I wouldn't mind having Sookie AND Eric at the same time. Thank you.



I'll second that!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Alex Pettyfer:
> View attachment 13894View attachment 13895View attachment 13896View attachment 13897View attachment 13898View attachment 13899View attachment 13900View attachment 13901View attachment 13904View attachment 13905



Um, WOW! He is gorgeous. What movie or show is he from?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Wait...is he a porn star? lol


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Um, WOW! He is gorgeous. What movie or show is he from?



From what I remember he's in the following movies:
Tormented
Beastly
Endless Love
Tom Browns School Days
Magic Mike (he's a stripper in this one, so lot's of flesh on show )
In Time
The Strange Ones

He's one of my favourites.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Wait...is he a porn star? lol



LOL, no. He's a regular (British) actor. No porn.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> LOL, no. He's a regular (British) actor. No porn.



Ok, just making sure. Haha Thanks for that list, I'll look for those.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Billy Unger (AKA WIlliam Brent):


----------



## schizopath

Shes appeared on many music videos, so yea shes an actress...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

if there was ever a band that bartered with the devil for fame. 







luke and owen wilson on the set of _Bottle Rocket_. photo by laura wilson, their mother.


----------



## schizopath

Its "devilish" or "satanic" cause it sounds different?

Though I admit their music propably has been part of illegal/wrong shit..


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

because being good is insufficient to explain such an obscure sound achieving international recognition.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the guy w/ the red guitar was hot ce


----------



## Hylight

will pose for food. she looks cool like Rebel ❣


----------



## Hylight

not bad for trying


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> will pose for food. she looks cool like Rebel ❣


She's motherfuckin` BLUBBERELLA of course she's a rebel WITH a cause

Blubberella's Favorite Hobbies (In No Particular Order):

1) Walks on the Beach
2) Killing Nazis


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

This thread needs more color and beauty: ROSARIO DAWSON


----------



## alasdairm

great post. she's absolutely gorgeous.

alasdair


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

The female:male ratio on this topic is wayyyy too high.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

davide sorrenti's mother worked with IDEA to publish a photo book. far as i know, the first and only. cool his family is involved, but the photographer not being alive to edit and proof isn't ideal. hopefully they had access to a polished archive.



i figure this is not the original crop. maybe he was shooting a 6x6. it's what's available online. nice res from Dazed Digital (2k pix wide if you open in a new window). his infamous muse, james king.


----------



## LSDee

Im surprised this photo wasn't posted here. Though it's possible I m not very good at searching.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

brigitte bardot and brigitte fossey at the 1955 cannes festival. attributed to both jack garofalo and michou simon, whatever that means. edit: reason to belive the photos are taken by  jack garofalo. at least the two sunday shots.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

by davide sorrenti ...
















i've seen some of his contact sheets and the square ratio is because he often shot medium format.






milla jovovich on 35mm


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

more james by sorrenti ...











peel-apart


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

elle by yorgos lanthimos, director of Dogtooth, while they were they were on the cannes '19 jury together


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

by myles hendrik


----------



## JoeTheStoner

*note to self, acquire cartier. fr my guy drippy af


----------



## Illyria99

*Tim Roth and Gary Oldman*





*Alan Rickman 





Amber Benson 



*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

olga kurylenko by terry richardson


----------



## hylite




----------



## Illyria99

Nastassja Kinski






Helen Mirren


----------

